# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Parents think LDing is an occult...

## lVlerciless

My parents think that having Lucid Dreams is like witch craft, and evil shit, and I keep trying to tell them that all it is is realizing you're dreaming when you're dreaming, and none of that stuff is involved...

Do your guys' parents misinterpret this too? If so, how did you finally convince them this is totally normal, and not witch craft or any of that stuff? I even showed them the homepage where it says that many people ignorant of Lucid dreaming think it is an occult, and they still do not believe me...

Please help?

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Oh man, dude, that's the same problem with me! Both my mom and stepdad are extremely religious, and they think some evil power is going to kill me or something, just because I talk about sleep paralysis and stuff. They told me to stop lucid dreaming. LOL Its not like they can stop you, you have to sleep. This is funny because my mom used to lucid dream, and now she thinks its complete evil. I think I convinced both of them somewhat, as they don't seem too retarded about it anymore.

----------


## CLG

Don't live with my parents. They aren't going to change their view on it. Just don't talk about Lucid Dreaming around them anymore and they will forget about it.

----------


## matthew123

yeah my mom disagreed and told me be careful or i dont want you doing it like because i would become possesed by spirits or sum thin lol
i just never talk about it and hide my DJ in a secret place my mom doesn't know about...... so yeah  :Eek:

----------


## Maria92

I must have the coolest parents ever...neither of them really care, to be honest, but at least they aren't getting in my way about it.  ::yddd::

----------


## lilacalil

lolol My mum thought it was demonic too, but she doesn't really ever remember any dream so she doesn't really understand. Most other people I talk too (pretty much all of them are religious) think it's demonic, and a friend told me to be careful because even though things may appear innocent and sweet it can be the devil trying to trap you rofl

And a few other people I've told about LDing just think it's a trippy thing to try to do =/

IDK, my mum would never try to stop me doing it. I even sometimes have conversations with her about it, but she never appears too interested. It'd suck if your parent was actively trying to hinder your progress  :Sad:

----------


## lVlerciless

Yeah, my mom's really stubborn, so I don't think she's gonna really change her opinion...

Sigh, I hate when I have to hide things from my parents. Lucid Dreaming is such an awesome thing, I don't know how people can think it's demonic or anything, there aren't rituals, or any of that shit, I just don't get it...





> IDK, my mum would never try to stop me doing it. I even sometimes have conversations with her about it, but she never appears too interested. It'd suck if your parent was actively trying to hinder your progress



Yeah, my mom's like, "Ok no more of that Lucid dreaming stuff, it's not good for you" and I tried explaining, but it just made her even more angry, so I just agreed, knowing that she can't really stop me...

----------


## Snowy Egypt

> I must have the coolest parents ever...



I concur. When my parents found out, my mom thought it was so interesting. She started asking me questions. Back then I didn't know much other than "It's when you realize you're dreaming while you're dreaming". My dad comments on it occasionally, and I talk about DV with my mom from time to time.

All I can offer you is either to tell her the science behind it, or just let sleeping dogs lie. Both options won't affect you in any way because you can still Lucid Dream. It's not like there's a switch. (If only there were sometimes...)

----------


## JamesLD

but it is a cult... And i am the cults prophet! ALL SHALL BOW BEFORE ME MUAHAHAHAHAHA

----------


## freakyDreamer

Haven't talked about LDing much with other people.  I have talked about dreaming a little bit with my mom and a friend.  I told my mom a few of my dreams, and that I have realized I was dreaming before and tried to wake myself up before in a nightmare, stuff like that.  She doesn't know I try to LD...I bet she has never heard of it.  I have talked with my best friend about my dreams and stuff before, he told me some of his.  He's lucky, he said his works nighmare was when he was in a room and dolls were throwing bouncy balls at him LOL.  He has had nothing compared to me.  He, like most people, only remember a dream every week or two.  Same with my parents.  My friend, even tho he doesn't say it, he thinks it is kind of kid-ish to tell your dreams.  My parents are really religious too, so I don't know what they would say.  I know it is totally not evil or like witchcraft.  I don't see how it could more evil than daydreaming.  My parents would definetely think it was evil if I did bad stuff in my LDs, since you do them wilfully, and I told them about it.  Yea, I keep my DJ hidden too.  I don't know what they would think if they found it.

----------


## Muggler

My parents were concerned when they heard my alarm going off at 4 o'clock in the morning every day. When they finally asked, I told them, and they stopped bothering me. 

I would tell them to ask a religious leader if they cared so much, or a doctor. Hope they stop pestering you soon.

----------


## James2302

i don't think i've told my parents about it yet. we have casual conversations about weird dreams we have sometimes, but i havent told them. i think i might have told my sister, but she didn't seem interested. i don't think ill tell my parents untill i have at least 20 ld's, or when i graduate dv academy.

some advice to those who's parents think its demonic or whatever: try emailing the lucidity institute and try to get Stephen Laberge himself to explain it. im sure hed be happy to explain it to ignorant parents.
edit: or show them some videos or other material on lucid dreaming. i mean, the frickin Discovery Channel made a segment about it, show them that lol.

----------


## Seeker

I've talked to my parents about it and they still ask me:  "Are you still interested in dream interpretation??

See if you can find a copy of Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming for them to read.  Maybe if they see there has been scientific investigation done on the subject they will understand better.

----------


## MementoMori

Yeah, just present them with the scientific studies done on it. If they're too blind to look at facts and the studies then just leave them be. I know how you feel, I have a step-father that believes anything but hard manual labor and chores is lazy, evil, or unconstitutional. I hate parents like that.

----------


## The Silver Bullet

When I told my dad about Lucid Dreaming he said most people who do it do drugs. What made me mad is that he was implying that you HAD to do drugs to Lucid Dream, which is stupid considering drugs hinder dream recall for most people.

----------


## Pepperoni Pizza

My mom's cool with it. The only dreams she ever remembers are nightmares, so she's pretty much impressed with my ability to remember dreams and LD. I don't think my dad knows about it, but he wouldn't care. I talk about dreaming with my friend Gloria a lot, though, and I even got her to have an LD. So luckily I don't have people pestering me to stop!

----------


## jarrhead

My brother thinks it's a load of crap. lol

----------


## James2302

i think people put it in the whole "psysic, OBE, spiritual, unproved" group, and they don't see the science in it. thats why they think its all demonic and antichrist n all that.

----------


## jarrhead

My mom has no appreciation for men, music, or anything that makes us happy in general.

That said, I have not even mentioned LDing.

----------


## Conkt

lol! Slow down! Your guys' parents _actually_ believe in magic? That's ridiculous! Tell them to grow up! Ooooooh evil spirits! Ghosties! Oooooooh!

----------


## jarrhead

Haha no, but they think Lucid Dreaming is a bunch of crap.

----------


## Conkt

> Haha no, but they think Lucid Dreaming is a bunch of crap.



Some people said their parents are naive. In your case, however, show them the studies done by Dr. Stephen LeBerge (A.K.A. the LD god.) He's scientifically proven lucid dreaming.

----------


## Kraftwerk

My parents don't really care, but they occasionally ask me "Any good dreams?" or "What was your latest lucid dream like" so they know what it is, and they find it semi-interesting.
If I were in your possition, I'd ask them *how* its evil. (After explaining what lucid dreaming is and how its done of course).. In my experience that shuts just about anyone up.

----------


## Xedan

My dad actually knew what lucid dreaming was, and about a year later had no idea what I was talking about. Memory is the first thing to go...

----------


## Kraftwerk

> My dad actually knew what lucid dreaming was, and about a year later had no idea what I was talking about. Memory is the first thing to go...



Thats handy. I'm really lucky because my 2nd cousin is basically a pyschologist, and when I told him I was lucid dreaming he went on about how great it was in front of my dad. Problem solved.

----------


## Kordan

For the first little while, my mom thought that it was "bad" and old me that I should "be careful" about it. However, she warmed up to the idea after a while, although my entire family who knows thinks that it's a load of bull... except for, perhaps, one of my cousins, who is one of the more open-minded individuals in my entire family.

----------


## Puffin

My family and friends think it could be dangerous, but don't think much of it. They're more about 'what's the point of it?' than 'it's dangerous'.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> My family and friends think it could be dangerous, but don't think much of it. *They're more about 'what's the point of it?'* than 'it's dangerous'.



My friends are like this. Heres a sample conversation:
Girl: Why would you want to LD?
Me: Why *wouldn't* you want to. You can do anything you want!
girl: Anything?
Me: Really! Anything! You can fly, you can go to different planets, you can shapeshift. Your wildest fantasies can come true!
Girl: Its dirty isn't it.
Me: .....
Girl: Keep me out of your lucid dreams please.

----------


## Xedan

> My friends are like this. Heres a sample conversation:
> Girl: Why would you want to LD?
> Me: Why *wouldn't* you want to. You can do anything you want!
> girl: Anything?
> Me: Really! Anything! You can fly, you can go to different planets, you can shapeshift. Your wildest fantasies can come true!
> Girl: Its dirty isn't it.
> Me: .....
> Girl: Keep me out of your lucid dreams please.



lol  :tongue2:  yeah there are certain people I'd never tell.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> lol  yeah there are certain people I'd never tell.



I got a lot of strange looks/ questions when I read etwold

----------


## Xedan

> I got a lot of strange looks/ questions when I read etwold



Same. But then again, I get strange looks for reading 1984 by choice. So I'm used to it.

----------


## Maria92

> My friends are like this. Heres a sample conversation:
> Girl: Why would you want to LD?
> Me: Why *wouldn't* you want to. You can do anything you want!
> girl: Anything?
> Me: Really! Anything! You can fly, you can go to different planets, you can shapeshift. Your wildest fantasies can come true!
> Girl: Its dirty isn't it.
> Me: .....
> Girl: Keep me out of your lucid dreams please.



Lulz. You should dream about her, just for assuming the worst.  ::D:

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Lulz. You should dream about her, just for assuming the worst.



I sometimes talk about LDing, and when this girl overhears, she'll usually ask "What do you do in your lucid dreams?"
I always reply with a wink "Oh.. I'm not sure you'd want to know"

----------


## Xedan

> Lulz. You should dream about her, just for assuming the worst.



Wouldn't that be like the ultimate mindfuck?

----------


## Invader

If anything, everyone around me that I'd told has become more interested. My 
friends and family tell me about their dreams more often. They haven't taken to 
lucid dreaming in particular, but they do pay more attention to what they 
dream of since I'd made such a big deal of it.

To everyone who's having trouble with meddlesome relatives on this issue, may 
you persevere.

----------


## Xedan

> If anything, everyone around me that I'd told has become more interested. My 
> friends and family tell me about their dreams more often. They haven't taken to 
> lucid dreaming in particular, but they do pay more attention to what they 
> dream of since I'd made such a big deal of it.
> 
> To everyone who's having trouble with meddlesome relatives on this issue, may 
> you persevere.



Well I just ignor them  :smiley:

----------


## James2302

> Well I just ignor them



lol yea, what are they gonna do? ground you every time you try to stick your finger through your hand? :tongue2:  they can't stop any of us, AHHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! ::evil::

----------


## DarkLucideity

> When I told my dad about Lucid Dreaming he said most people who do it do drugs.



hahaha, he must have visited DV chat

----------


## Xedan

lol, yeah. DV isn't a place for the impressionable  ::lol::

----------


## Darkmatters

Parents don't even need to know about it... if I was LDing when I was a teenager I wouldn't have talked about it except to certain people. Some things are like a private treasure that most people wouldn't even understand to begin with and will only give you a hard time about. 

No reason to throw pearls before swine.... they'll only eat them and crap them out without ever understanding the value of them. (Im not calling anybody's parents swine mind you... it's only a metaphor!)

I've found that most people can't understand you if you're a creative person. Most people don't understand getting in touch with your own inner voices and shutting out the distractions of the external world... for ordinary folk those distractions are all they have. And I've also learned people really don't like to see you doing something they can't do or understand. _Especially_ if there's nothing to show for it that they can see. Lucid dreaming is an ability beyond what ordinary people even believe they can achieve, so I think it irks them to hear you talking about it. 

My philosophy is, why do they even need to know? But then Im a pretty private person anyway, content to sit quietly and think about stuff. Most people where I work spend all their spare time yakking on their cell phones or texting each other.... like they're terrified of having more than 2 seconds of being stuck with their own thoughts. Heh.. the other day one girl even said when it got kind of quiet "I hate when it gets quiet and you can hear your *own self* think!" 

I just shook my head and smiled. 

It's like Plato's cave allegory.... if you escape from the cave where everybody lives and can only see shadows on the wall of what's going past the cave entrance, and you come back and tell them about the wonders you've seen and that the shadows aren't all there is but are only images of more complex things - then they'll just kill you for being different and suggesting that you know more than they do about things.

----------


## hellohihello

You should try the search button

----------


## I_C_U

I've never mentioned anything about LDing to my parents, and never will. I keep it to myself. PS - They can't possibly make you less aware in real life just because of lucid dreaming ... Can they ?

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

> Thats handy. I'm really lucky because my 2nd cousin is basically a pyschologist, and when I told him I was lucid dreaming he went on about how great it was in front of my dad. Problem solved.



Woooh! Psychologist for the win!!!!!!!!!

Anyway, I told my dad about it, and he was like 'Whatever'.  :smiley: . My brother is somewhat interested. He actually got a lucid once, thanx to my pestering XD. My aunt(acting as my mother, practically), who's the most religious in my family, says she's not exactly totally sure it's ok. She openly admitted she had no evidence, that it was just a feeling. So she's not concerned enough to hinder my attempts, which I appreciate.

----------


## Xedan

I think this is a situation where 90% of us being introverts helps out.

----------


## lVlerciless

> My philosophy is, why do they even need to know?



Well, i wanted to keep it to myself, but when they found my DJ, and saw something about lucid dreaming (which is, what I think a total invasion of my privacy) they asked me about, so I had to tell them.

Also, I am religious too, my whole family is, but I don't believe God has any problem with lucid dreaming. I think it's more of a control thing, my mom has always been a control freak in my life, how my hair looks, how I dress, what I do during my spare time, who I hang out with, and it annoys the shit out of me, this is MY life, and I don't think she understands. And my dad, who has no problem with it, won't listen to me, because he thinks I'm being disrespectful to my mom. I'm suffocating under my parent's control, they think I'm some 5 year old, and they can't accept the idea that I'm growing up, and I'm becoming more independent.

----------


## MementoMori

80% of the christian families in America are like this, or the parental roles gender reversed. All you can do is suffer threw it until you turn of age, on my 18th birthday i literally blew out the candles on my cake and walked out the door. I lived with a friend for a little while then his parents tried being mine, and had me doing all their shit while i they laid in bed all day, then i was homeless for a year, then i slowly with difficulty got jobs and made my own way. The land of the free isn't so just for the children that are subjected to their parents, lets face it, a large percent of the older generation are fools that don't see any value in computers, cellphones, or anything integrated into our generation. So the children are forced to live under scrutiny and criticism for being a part of a generation that is different than the previous one. 

I remember when i was 12 i was whipped and grounded for playing a video game for an hour everyday and was given a lecture about how i'm lazy and irresponsible for it... I was fucking 12 and it's not the "back in the old days" days ANYMORE! I was told that you can't make money playing video games.....hmm parents were wrong on that one, i was also told that i would go blind and get fat from playing video games and watching cartoons, not "too much" but that i did it at all. WRONG AGAIN!

My point is there's no way you're going to change how your parents think, because it's who they are and how they were raised best to let the lying dog lay and just let that generation die out. At least that's my opinion

----------


## Catbus

Because the supernatural and paranormal make me cringe, I've taken to explaining lucid dreaming in more naturalistic terms to people who are curious, so that I can separate myself AND lucid dreaming from being pigeonholed into the "new age" category. Not to diss on anyone that believes in the supernatural, paranormal, or new age things, of course. They're just not to my liking.

----------


## Motumz

My mom thinks it is weird, so I just don't talk to her about it haha.

----------


## hellohihello

> Well, i wanted to keep it to myself, but when they found my DJ, and saw something about lucid dreaming (which is, what I think a total invasion of my privacy) they asked me about, so I had to tell them.
> 
> Also, I am religious too, my whole family is, but I don't believe God has any problem with lucid dreaming. I think it's more of a control thing, my mom has always been a control freak in my life, how my hair looks, how I dress, what I do during my spare time, who I hang out with, and it annoys the shit out of me, this is MY life, and I don't think she understands. And my dad, who has no problem with it, won't listen to me, because he thinks I'm being disrespectful to my mom. I'm suffocating under my parent's control, they think I'm some 5 year old, and they can't accept the idea that I'm growing up, and I'm becoming more independent.



Until you are 18, you are keeping a dream journal online. Problem solved

----------


## jarrhead

> I was told that you can't make money playing video games.....hmm parents were wrong on that one, i was also told that i would go blind and get fat from playing video games and watching cartoons, not "too much" but that i did it at all. WRONG AGAIN!




*Spoiler* for _response_: 





This.  I am 115 pounds at 14 and a half. in high school. Lighter than most chicks,  yet still packed with muscle.  Play on comptuer/games 4 hours one weekdays and up to 16 on weekends.  I even got a spot into the top seeds in MLG.  I regret not following up on that.  The problem was that we were sponsored by Dr. Pepper.  My teammate was a complete jerk and it was ridiculous. Absolutely ridiculous his temper.  I ended up saying screw it, and couldn't find a good player to make my own team. He could not find one who would put up with his temper.

Also, the staff were complete dicks and one guy was literally trying to screw me over.  

He later got fired from his position and now works with entertainment/commentary. No longer directing.  emailing the new director the competition is absolute crap with no good people and they are probably not going to be doing that branch of MLG anymore.

Now it is only 4v4. (This was Halo 3 by the way)

----------


## jarrhead

> Until you are 18, you are keeping a dream journal online. Problem solved



This. I put a password on my DJ that is ridiculously long. And since you guys won't be on my computer, i'll tell it to you.

(Some of it starred out for protection)

5**5*4**420438308259551354502

Try cracking THAT password.  And yes, it means something to me and I can easily remember it.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

My mom thinks it is making me unaware and not present in my life (how ironic!), that it is in the way of my education (I have very good grades, one of the best average of my school, over 90% so wtf?). She says that it stops me from resting myself and that when she goes to sleep all she wants is to sleep. I was never tired in a dream so there's basicly no reason why I would want to be sleeping when I'm full of energy.

My dad thinks its a good thing but that I should wait. He is in some unknown religion with his dad and a bunch of other people. They believe that dreams are created by negative spirits and everything and so that in lucid dreams, I must be VERY careful and try to speak with my outter spirit (yes, outer). But lucid dreaming cannot be dangerous because people in normal dreams are even less careful and they never die.

My brothers simply ask me not to talk about lucid dream because they "don't care"

The few friends I told found it funny and weird which they completly expected from me and didn't show much interest.

I really don't understand. Its not that weird. When I first heard of it, I had no doubt, just lots of excitement. It had actually been my life long dream to enter another realm in which I could do anything and there, it came to life. It imprsesses me that some people can just shrug it off. Whatever, we're special! Well... I really like how unique it makes us but I'm a very outgoing person (with my friends and sometimes with strangers if I feel confortable with them) and so its very hard for me not to talk about it. 

I really want to but I figured that talking about lucid dreams made them not want to hear about my dreams anymore. Yes, I love dreams so much that I'm always speaking about my dreams. They think I eat something before going to bed that's making get all these dreams. I say that its not it but I don't tell them that its 'cause I practiced my dream recall.

----------


## Awakening

> Well, i wanted to keep it to myself, but when they found my DJ, and saw something about lucid dreaming (which is, what I think a total invasion of my privacy) they asked me about, so I had to tell them.
> 
> Also, I am religious too, my whole family is, but I don't believe God has any problem with lucid dreaming. I think it's more of a control thing, my mom has always been a control freak in my life, how my hair looks, how I dress, what I do during my spare time, who I hang out with, and it annoys the shit out of me, this is MY life, and I don't think she understands. And my dad, who has no problem with it, won't listen to me, because he thinks I'm being disrespectful to my mom. I'm suffocating under my parent's control, they think I'm some 5 year old, and they can't accept the idea that I'm growing up, and I'm becoming more independent.




I know how it can drive a person nuts. Hands down, your family only have rights over your education, and this does not include culture and beliefs.

----------


## * Diamond Eyes *

Funny thing is my dad and brother knew about LD before I did.. A while ago, My brother told me that his friends dad was into Lucid Dreaming and that was the first time I had ever heard about it. 
   My brother used to be interested in it, but now that I have them and used to talk about them all the time, he doesnt seem interested anymore, and gets annoyed when I mention it now. 
   My dad says sometimes he has dreams where he can fly around and control it..he didnt know that it was Lucid dreaming, so he thinks its neat that I have them too. 
   My mom seems interested when I talk about it.. but doesnt really seem to understand the concept.. I used to talk about it all the time to my family when I first started having them, but now I feel like theyre sick of hearing about it so I try to not talk about it as much. 
   I used to always tell my boyfriend about it too, but now I dont as much cause I think he thinks its weird lol.. I dont really tell anyone else though, because I dunno what they would think about it..I wish I could though.

----------


## lVlerciless

Thanks guys, my parents aren't bad people, I just hate how they try to control every little thing. I still love them, it's just I hate getting in arguments over little things.

Also, I pretty much agree with you cookiedough, people just don't know what the're missing, I guess.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> Thanks guys, my parents aren't bad people, I just hate how they try to control every little thing. I still love them, it's just I hate getting in arguments over little things.



I get what you mean. My parents are not as bad as you said but my mom is still pretty much a control freak. But I still love her, lol! Family love, you can't resist it!  ::banana:: 






> Also, I pretty much agree with you cookiedough, people just don't know what the're missing, I guess.



Yes, but it's actually WEIRD. I find it weirder than paranormal things. It's as if there is some sort of magnetic force which makes them dislike lucid dreams. 

People can talk about very boring things that people don't care about but the listener pretends that they care and they just talk and stuff. When you talk about lucid dreams (well, for me at least) they directly tell me that they don't care and that I should just stop talking about it. And then they go on talking about something I don't care but I don't tell them to stop talking. It's weird how lucid dreams are so hated by people who normally don't even know about them. I mean, if someone talks about ghosts, other people don't tell them to stop talking. They listen.

----------


## ReachingForTheDream

Oh my god, do you people live in nunneries or something? O.O

I mean really... dreaming is fricken natural! LOL! Like what the hell how is being aware in a dream witchcraft xD I think I would DIE around people like that.

I haven't told anyone yet. I kinda mentioned it at school but no one cares. My mom wouldn't care either, I know that for sure, but I feel that LDing is something private. And I find it kind of akward to talk about stuff like that for some reason. But I don't mind typing it out. There's no emotion in typing. Hence why I post here xD

----------


## Xedan

I actually have I friend who I could probably tell about it. Considering we actually _did_ used to practice witchcraft.  :tongue2:

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> I actually have I friend who I could probably tell about it. Considering we actually _did_ used to practice witchcraft.



Nice...
me too, sorta. Not really, but we really believed in magic and we wanted to find out about the magic world. We even drank an inisibility potion my friend found on a website. I don't know what he put in it but I wanted to vomit (which i didn't or else we wouldn't have become invisible... which we didnt)

----------


## jarrhead

> I hate getting in arguments over little things.



You should meet my family vs. my mom. LOL

----------


## jarrhead

Invisibility potion? Really?

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> Invisibility potion? Really?



lol! You know kids... Well, yes I was a desperate case! lol! XD  ::banana::

----------


## jarrhead

> lol! You know kids... Well, yes I was a desperate case! lol! XD



I am a kid.

I remember being a younger kid very well.


I don't understand.  ::D:

----------


## Hidden

> I remember when i was 12 i was whipped and grounded for playing a video game for an hour everyday and was given a lecture about how i'm lazy and irresponsible for it...



You were WHIPPED for playing video games? o.0

You guys have really harsh parents.  Mine are pretty laid back about most things.  They know that I lucid dream and they don't mind it at all.  Granted, they aren't particularly interested, but every now and then my mom will ask me about my dreams.  They're also really strict about other things, like the internet...  My dad is seriously way too paranoid.

I find that people don't mind if you talk about your dreams as long as you keep it brief and it's either entertaining in some way or it relates to whatever conversation you were having before.

When I first discovered LDing I told my friend about it.  She thought it was really cool, but she never got into it the way that I did.  I even forced her to do a WBTB once and she had a lucid dream, but she still wasn't that interested.  I learned that one of my other friends has spontaneous lucids after she brought up a dream she had, but when I told her that you could induce lucid dreams she didn't seem very interested.  Then my other other friend is a natural LDer, and ironically she's more interested in NL dreams than lucid ones.  She thinks they're more exciting when you don't know that it's real.  We talk about our dreams every now and then, though, and she doesn't mind if I talk about LDing.

So yeah, I know four people (my mom's had a lucid dream) who have had lucid dreams but aren't overly interested in them.  I really don't understand.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> I am a kid.
> 
> I remember being a younger kid very well.
> 
> 
> I don't understand.



lol. As I said, I was a desperate case. 

I had lots of Hallucinations after waking up when I was young and when this started to leave me, I had the experience of seeing a ghost which looked very real. Some other hapenings made me believe in magic at that time but the lack of these events made me stop believing in them a long time ago, when I was still a kid which i still am (15).

----------


## Hidden

An invisibility potion?  Really?  The closest me and my friends got to supernatural stuff was hypnosis.  I almost convinced my friend that she liked hamburgers.





> I had lots of Hallucinations after waking up when I was young and when this started to leave me, I had the experience of seeing a ghost which looked very real. Some other hapenings made me believe in magic at that time but the lack of these events made me stop believing in them a long time ago, when I was still a kid which i still am (15).



SP/HH?

----------


## yuriythebest

wow I think the main cause behind this is that many people are from the US or other religious country thus the "demon/hellfear"

When I told my mom she thought I was insane or something, we didn't talk about it anymore after that so I think she forgot about it or thinks I've forgotten about it. Since my DJ's are paper copybooks they lie in plain sight in my room - the fact that my handwriting is usually discernible only to me also helps also  :smiley:  

 Haven't told my dad, though he knows all about buddhism/ all the yogas including dream yoga so he should know about it still he's so overprotective (yeah weird cause usually the mom is the overprotective figure in most families) that I'm sure he'd find a reason for me to stop.   


 Also told some of my friends- most just thought I was crazy.

I stopped talking to ppl about this except online.

----------


## jarrhead

LOL way to get banned.



[ 			Today, 06:45 PM ]
Now 6:46

----------


## yuriythebest

> LOL way to get banned.
> 
> 
> 
> [ 			Today, 06:45 PM ]
> Now 6:46





yeah being banned sucks  :Sad:

----------


## jarrhead

Wait what..?

----------


## Conkt

Wow, I thought it was just a few people, but it seems a _lot_ of people here have parents who still believe in magic. I live in a community without very many religious people, so I thought the stories of "crazy Christian ladies" were just that. That's actually really funny, but I guess it kinda sucks for those of you with batshit parents.

----------


## DarkLucideity

> Wait what..?



It's even worse for me.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> SP/HH?



I would wake up and see things, normally animals. They would come out from everywhere. I would especially get spiders all over me when I woke up so I would run to the hallway where cats and other small mammels would come from behind the walls or out of slippers and things like that. I would run along the hallway as the animals came out from places. I would then enter my room and ask my parents to follow me back to my room. As we came back, all the animals and spiders would hide or already be hidden. I'd be able to go back to sleep without spiders crawling over me. It wasn't SP at all. 





> wow I think the main cause behind this is that many people are from the US or other religious country thus the "demon/hellfear"



Isn't USA one of the less religious countries? Or is it just Canadians?





> yeah being banned sucks



What happens when your ban? Did you just put banned as your little thing under you or are you really ban?

----------


## yuriythebest

> Wow, I thought it was just a few people, but it seems a _lot_ of people here have parents who still believe in magic. I live in a community without very many religious people, so I thought the stories of "crazy Christian ladies" were just that. That's actually really funny, but I guess it kinda sucks for those of you with batshit parents.



yeah, I'm lucky to live in eastern europe/ex-USSR and perhaps one of the few good things it left behind, apart from all the infrastructure and stuff, is that all religion was cracked down upon so now, while ppl are officially "christian" few go to church except for weddings/funerals and if you were to say in ukraine that "the earth is 6000 years old" or that "evolution doesn't exist" or even that you "actively go to church and are overly religious", people simply will look at you as a crazy/weird person (I do not know how many ppl in the US actively believe this so the horror stories from there might be exaggerated).  

Still, even if the country isn't religious people will still think that you are weird cause you LD, unless of course you are in Tibet or someplace like that

----------


## Hidden

Well, a person's not going to say that they're overly religious, but a lot of people go to church regularly, and a fair number don't believe in evolution. o.0

But yeah, being religious does nothing for making people think you aren't weird for LDing.

----------


## jarrhead

Yeah for real it REALLY bugs me when my main interest is frowned upon.

Bass - I can sort of understand where people are coming from. But they're just really ignorant.  Still, everybody looks down on your for playing. Cause you "can't hear it. You have four strings, you hit one note at a time, you're supporting."  

You would notice if they quit playing. I play with 5/6 strings. You don't always hit one note. Not always.


Lucid Dreaming - I don't understand this at all.

----------


## MementoMori

@ yuriythebest: I assure you all that the USA is still a very VERY religious country, especially the southern states. We have a set of states nicknamed "the bible belt" and that's no exaggeration. If you're not christian you're not American here, you're a piece of shit... trust me. I would hate to be a foreign exchange student coming to a southern christian family in the US and not being christian, or having different values.

----------


## Hidden

> I assure you all that the USA is still a very VERY religious country, especially the southern states. We have a set of states nicknamed "the bible belt" and that's no exaggeration. If you're not christian you're not American here, you're a piece of shit... trust me. I would hate to be a foreign exchange student coming to a southern christian family in the US and not being christian, or having different values.



Oh man...  I'd feel sorry for that exchange student. =(  It really depends on the family, though; some of us are perfectly capable of respecting other people's religious views (or lack thereof).  Others, though...  well, not so much.

----------


## jarrhead

I'm not religious. Nobody cares.

----------


## James2302

> Yeah for real it REALLY bugs me when my main interest is frowned upon.
> 
> Bass - I can sort of understand where people are coming from. But they're just really ignorant.  Still, everybody looks down on your for playing. Cause you "can't hear it. You have four strings, you hit one note at a time, you're supporting."  
> 
> You would notice if they quit playing. I play with 5/6 strings. You don't always hit one note. Not always.



don't ever let people tell you to stop playing bass. music would be shit without bass. if they can't hear it, then they aren't listening to the whole song. i play guitar, but i would hate to play with just me and drums, it would suck. i love bass!

edit: also im religious, i go to church when im able, and i don't think lucid dreaming is demonic or whatever. i think people who do are just stupid and ignorant.

----------


## jadeddreams

I have similar problems!  I thought that they'd think this way, so I just haven't told them yet  :tongue2:  , they don't often take me seriously about that kind of thing anyway.  It's anoying though, because in the morning when I try to dream recall (I'm fairly new at this so it can be difficult), I wait in my bed and concentrate and they won't leave me alone!  They say "get up now!" and when I say I'm trying to concentrate they laugh and say "on what, sleeping?"... It's discouraging  ::?:

----------


## jarrhead

> don't ever let people tell you to stop playing bass. music would be shit without bass. if they can't hear it, then they aren't listening to the whole song. i play guitar, but i would hate to play with just me and drums, it would suck. i love bass!
> 
> edit: also im religious, i go to church when im able, and i don't think lucid dreaming is demonic or whatever. i think people who do are just stupid and ignorant.




People who frown on lucid dreaming are totally ignorant.
As well as people who frown on bass.  ::D: 


Say, you like bass and play guitar, look up Protest the Hero or Between the Buried and me. Insane synergy and riffs.



I have no idea why people frown on LDing. I mean really, what the hell?

----------


## LucidApprentice

In an attempt to keep this thread on it's original topic...


   My family is fairly religious, but that doesn't mean you can't be open. I don't discuss dreams with my family much, although they all understand lucid dreaming. It does surprise me that so many people don't believe in lds..considering the majority of adults have at least one as a child.

----------


## youssarian

My parents vaguely know from the one or two occasions I've mentioned it. They don't really care though. So yay for me.

----------


## Dilbrater

Ugh. i know so many people who think it's all bullshit. It's so annoying.

----------


## James2302

you know what? we need to have several psychologists and scientists on DV write an article on how LDing is NOT demonic or spiritual and how completely scientific it is, and publish it to like National Geographic or something. then you could show your ignorant parents and say "yea, suck it in my lucid dreams, bitch!!" lol
edit: in fact, the lucid dreaming book project should have something like that also.

----------


## Xedan

Actually, it is just bullshit. Everyone here who's said they've had an LD is a lying sonofa bitch. Eventually everyone get's fed up with having 0 LD's so they just start lying. And yet this forum is so big and Alex paid thousands of dollars for it. Weird, right?

----------


## James2302

> Actually, it is just bullshit. Everyone here who's said they've had an LD is a lying sonofa bitch. Eventually everyone get's fed up with having 0 LD's so they just start lying. And yet this forum is so big and Alex paid thousands of dollars for it. Weird, right?



i know right? and then they go in all the forums and brag about their awesome ld skills they seemingly got overnight. i hate it. they need to work on a machine that records your dreams.

----------


## ReachingForTheDream

> Yeah for real it REALLY bugs me when my main interest is frowned upon.
> 
> Bass - I can sort of understand where people are coming from. But they're just really ignorant.  Still, everybody looks down on your for playing. Cause you "can't hear it. You have four strings, you hit one note at a time, you're supporting."  
> 
> You would notice if they quit playing. I play with 5/6 strings. You don't always hit one note. Not always.
> 
> 
> Lucid Dreaming - I don't understand this at all.



Totally know what you mean about the bass... nobody I know has the same love for music as I do. In result they never really _listen_ to music. I listen to this heavy metal band... everyone else says it sounds the same on every song. But they don't listen. They don't hear the violin and viola in the background, or the bass, or the guitar still playing after the intro... the world need's to listen and be more open.

----------


## Xedan

> i know right? and then they go in all the forums and brag about their awesome ld skills they seemingly got overnight. i hate it. they need to work on a machine that records your dreams.



They have that, more or less. Obviously they're perfecting it in Japan  ::biggrin::  that country can do anything.

----------


## Maria92

> They have that, more or less. Obviously they're perfecting it in Japan  that country can do anything.



So it would seem...this being one of the more practical inventions, though I do like the weed-removing golf club thing...that is full of epic win.

----------


## James2302

> They have that, more or less. Obviously they're perfecting it in Japan  that country can do anything.



oh, the machine that recognizes letters when you think about them? yea i heard about that. those japanese people are so smart. i need to go to college there lol.

----------


## MementoMori

> ...Japan  that country can do anything.



this^x2

----------


## MementoMori

> oh, the machine that recognizes letters when you think about them? yea i heard about that. those japanese people are so smart. i need to go to college there lol.



no, they're actually developing a machine that will be able to record dreams like a movie

----------


## James2302

WHAT?!?!?!? where? can i haz a link?, that sounds awesome!

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

My dad thinks it's hippy BS, but he's smart enough to not believe in witchcraft >.>




> no, they're actually developing a machine that will be able to record dreams like a movie



It was a thread in this section or the new/announcements section a month or 2 ago, search button should work  :smiley:

----------


## Hidden

> no, they're actually developing a machine that will be able to record dreams like a movie



Is that the same as the machine that records what you're seeing?  So if you were seeing a dream, then that's what it would record.  I did my science project on that last year.

----------


## yuriythebest

> Actually, it is just bullshit. Everyone here who's said they've had an LD is a lying sonofa bitch. Eventually everyone get's fed up with having 0 LD's so they just start lying. And yet this forum is so big and Alex paid thousands of dollars for it. Weird, right?



sorry I don't quite understand if this is sarcasm or serious
mm but what would be the point? wouldn't ppl rather go to say, a more non-esoteric forum to brag about stuff? If I were to lie about stuff on the web it'd probably be about the amount of money or say I have a Lamborghini or something.   Btw I'm not perfect at LD-ing

----------


## Hidden

> sorry I don't quite understand if this is sarcasm or serious
> mm but what would be the point? wouldn't ppl rather go to say, a more non-esoteric forum to brag about stuff? If I were to lie about stuff on the web it'd probably be about the amount of money or say I have a Lamborghini or something.   Btw I'm not perfect at LD-ing



Lol, unless I am horribly mistaken, it's sarcasm.

----------


## Darkmatters

> My brother used to be interested in it, but now that I have them and used to talk about them all the time, he doesnt seem interested anymore, and gets annoyed when I mention it now.



Yeah see... he had the power at first... he was able to do something special, but then you came along with more knowledge of it than him and you took the power. Pissed him off is what it did. 

Lucid dreaming is power and freedom and it's a personal treasure that nobody can take away (unless they kill you or torture you to not let you sleep). People don't like when you have power and freedom that they cant touch. 

Dogmatic religions fear freedom and power for individuals. I'm not saying God or any Gods fear it... heck as far as I know they tend to communicate with their messiahs through dreams and visions, right? But the people who like to use religion to control others like to be the only ones holding the reigns. And a lot of people who follow religions rather mindlessly just automatically dislike the idea of anything that promises power or freedom to individuals.

----------


## Alric

It always annoys me when people say stuff like that. A lucid dream is just a dream where you are aware. Everyone dreams, every night. All dreams are totally against your will. 

Saying dreaming is evil, is equivalent of saying breathing is evil. In fact, if you never dreamed you would go insane and die in about a week.

Any one ever gives you a hard time you just follow it up with, "It is scientifically proven that everyone dreams every night. You just don't remeber your dreams." If you want to be an ass, add in, "Don't blame me because you have poor memory and can't remeber any of it."

----------


## Citrusponge

I used to discuss my dreams with everyone I knew. Before I knew the term 'lucid dream', I had them, and would describe by nocturnal adventures to my mother. She expressed some concern at some of the 'dangerous' things I was doing, like jumping out of windows -- I should be careful not to do that in real life. I knew I wouldn't be stupid enough to do that. I assured her that in dreams I could somehow tell the difference. That's the only time anyone I knew raised any 'objection' to lucid dreaming (or one aspect of mine). Practical, completely irreligious in nature, as was my upbringing.

Re: advice for LDers with hatin' parents: members have already suggested the option of keeping it secret. Easy to do with something that goes on purely inside your head. And keep your journals electronic.

If you're a more confrontational type, see if you can get other reasonable people (real people, not internet people) on your side. Friends, teachers, doctors, an understanding church leader..?

----------


## Lucidness

My family think it will make me loopy.

----------


## changed

I used to tell people but i stoped because they arent really intrested my parents don't know but if they did they wouldn't really care.  My dad is an open minded person so he would probably think it is intresting.  
Nothing can stop me i have wanted to lucid dream before i even knew it exitsted but i didn't think it was possible.  Imagine the excitement on my face when i discovered it was real ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## lVlerciless

Well, I guess I convinced my mom that it has nothing to do with witch craft, and all that, but now she thinks it's bad for my health... >.>

I even tried explaining it's just dreams, it can't hurt you. Ugh, this is really aggravating...

*sigh...

----------


## Darkmatters

It is weird how everybody seems to be afraid of it... like it's going to hurt you or something. I guess LaBerge is right... everybody subscribes to the Freudian idea that dreams are important 'messages from the subconscious", and that we shouldn't tamper with them. Like somehow taking control of a dream will choke off the messages that are supposed to be coming through the pipeline. 

Little do they realize that in lucid dreams any messages from the subconscious can actually come through much louder and clearer... it's a lot easier to get the message by talking to a dream character lucidly than by just being endlessly chased around by giant bears who never say anything!!

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

> It is weird how everybody seems to be afraid of it... like it's going to hurt you or something.



Yeah, it astounds me how superstitious people can be about such things. It is one thing to be a little afraid of something unknown, but the next logical step is to investigate and educate yourself about that unknown and thereby remove any superstitions about it.

And as many have pointed out, lucid dreaming has been scientifically proven and as a natural ability of the mind it is ludicrous to think that it is the work of some dark force. But then, I guess it is just easier for some people to get through life if they don't have to make the effort to challenge their superstitions.

It's sad really, to think that people live their entire lives in such mental cocoons when there is so much to explore while you are alive.

----------


## HeavySleeper

It is quite sad to hear about some of the people here having controlling parents. My mother always let me be myself and stood by any decision I made, that's why if I ever told her about lucid dreaming I'm sure she wouldn't have tried to stop me from doing it. 

Though, it is really annoying that anybody I try to tell about lucid dreaming just doesn't find it interesting. When I first found out about it I kind of kept it to myself, but eventaully I tried to tell a friend about it. He told me he already heard about it but just didn't find it interesting. I tried to convince him that lucid dreaming could change his life for the better but he thought I was crazy and refused to believe that dreams could have that effect.

I told my cousin about it once because he is a lot like me and we share a lot of interests. When I first told him he said it sounded really cool, but he doesn't think he would be willing to put the effort into it. I told him to at least read about it online before he makes a decision but he just refused.

It's so frustrating how people can just say "i'm not interested" when it comes to lucid dreaming.  :Sad:

----------


## pllplp

One of the great things about lucid dreaming:
How is anyone gonna stop you?  ::D:

----------


## Motumz

> One of the great things about lucid dreaming:
> How is anyone gonna stop you?



Hahaha exactly!  :boogie: 

"*Bitch Mom:* _NO MORE LUCID DREAMING!!_"
"*Us:* _*goes to sleep* Ehehehehe.. sucka!_ "

----------


## jarrhead

Lol yeah. I keep it to myself. My brother asks sometimes.

----------


## Clyde Machine

I don't see why people who are uneducated or even just a little skeptical over lucid dreaming are so dead-set against it, as I've seen reported on in this thread.

I started this topic to collect information on the *safety* of lucid dreaming to dispell such accusations as someone telling you it'll make you "loopy", as mentioned above on this page. The conclusion of the topic's initial questions resulted in the findings that lucid dreaming IS safe in EVERY way, and that the only way it could be a problem is if someone was using it as a complete and total escape from reality, just like over-usage of video games, books, movies, and even praying, among other examples, could be used as an escape from reality.

I mean, REALLY now, it's dreaming! It's natural, you're just making it happen more often and paying attention to your sleep schedule - in ways, it's made me more healthy by being well aware of how much sleep I'm getting. It should be encouraged, not put down.

----------


## lVlerciless

Yeah, I tried telling my friends about lucid dreaming, but that didn't turn out so well...

Also, it seems like everyone thinks LD'ing is crazy, except my little brother. I was proud how he was slightly interested in it, and he didn't automatically assume I'm making it all up. Hopefully he'll ask me more about it, and soon practice lucid dreaming.

but as for everyone else, I keep getting strange looks, and stuff like, "dude, are you high?" or, "umm, ok man, that's cool..." It really surprises me, you can do ANYTHING you want, no consequences, and everything feels real! People are so damn blind...





> the only way it could be a problem is if someone was using it as a complete and total escape from reality, just like over-usage of video games, books, movies, and even praying, among other examples, could be used as an escape from reality.



I think I read this on the homepage, but I'm pretty sure that's not possible either. Because think about it, you can only really sleep when you're tired, and the only way to lucid dream is when you sleep, so you can't sleep whenever you want, thus, you can't LD whenever you want. So as far as I know, lucid dreaming can only be positive.

----------


## Aledrea

I told my best friend. They think its the coolest ever...I don't think I'm gonna tell dad though, mom would probably be cool with it, I haven't told anyone cept best friend.

----------


## Motumz

Most people don't listen to me or care about lucid dreaming, salvia trips, or DMT related stuff. Kinda sucks, cause I like talking about this stuff. I only have 1 friend who is interested. It's pretty cool having a good friend who knows what I know  :smiley:

----------


## Clyde Machine

I've told my mother about it and she didn't have any problem with it, and I even told her about my first lucid experience. She then shared with me how she's one of those people whose dreams tend to come true when she dreams of something significant. I have told several of my friends, only one of which had anything less than supportive to say about it, and even then it was just them voicing their concerns about it and asking if it was safe to do. So, I haven't run into any issues with telling others about it, but when I read about people being ignorant and scared of it.... It just gets to me. Fear comes from uncertainty and lack of education - so you know how people would stop drawing assumptions about it and being afraid of any of us inducing lucid dreams?

That's right: education.

----------


## Hidden

> It is quite sad to hear about some of the people here having controlling parents. My mother always let me be myself and stood by any decision I made, that's why if I ever told her about lucid dreaming I'm sure she wouldn't have tried to stop me from doing it.



It really is.  I feel the same way about my parents; it's such a shame that so many people's parents don't listen to their kids or let them make their own choices, even about something like paying attention to their dreams.





> I think I read this on the homepage, but I'm pretty sure that's not possible either. Because think about it, you can only really sleep when you're tired, and the only way to lucid dream is when you sleep, so you can't sleep whenever you want, thus, you can't LD whenever you want. So as far as I know, lucid dreaming can only be positive.



One could spend their whole life obsessing over their next lucid dream and stop caring about reality.  Things aren't going too well?  Doesn't matter; everything will be great when you LD tonight.  You can't play video games all the time either; you have to stop to eat and sleep at least every now and then.  And some people can sleep for a _long_ time.

----------


## lVlerciless

> I've told my mother about it and she didn't have any problem with it, and I even told her about my first lucid experience. She then shared with me how she's one of those people whose dreams tend to come true when she dreams of something significant. I have told several of my friends, only one of which had anything less than supportive to say about it, and even then it was just them voicing their concerns about it and asking if it was safe to do. So, I haven't run into any issues with telling others about it, but when I read about people being ignorant and scared of it.... It just gets to me. Fear comes from uncertainty and lack of education - so you know how people would stop drawing assumptions about it and being afraid of any of us inducing lucid dreams?
> 
> That's right: education.



Yeah I tried showing them this website so they could see what i was doing, and read all about it, but they refused...





> One could spend their whole life obsessing over their next lucid dream and stop caring about reality.  Things aren't going too well?  Doesn't matter; everything will be great when you LD tonight.  You can't play video games all the time either; you have to stop to eat and sleep at least every now and then.  And some people can sleep for a _long_ time.




True, very true, but then they will find some other obsession to fill the gap. It depends on the person, really, you can't blame lucid dreaming.

----------


## Xibran123

> My family think it will make me loopy.



In a way, it did. CAN'T GET A DAMN WILD! haha.

----------


## yuriythebest

> Yeah I tried showing them this website so they could see what i was doing, and read all about it, but they refused...
> .



next time they say something weird refer them to wikipedia. do they dare argue with wikipedia?

----------


## Hidden

> True, very true, but then they will find some other obsession to fill the gap. It depends on the person, really, you can't blame lucid dreaming.



Well, yeah.  I wasn't blaming lucid dreaming, just like I don't blame video games because some people get way too obsessed.

Lol, Wikipedia is awesome.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Yeah I tried showing them this website so they could see what i was doing, and read all about it, but they refused...



I guess it depends on the angle with which you approach someone about lucid dreaming? I just kind of presented it to people I knew, saying I'd found a blog article about it and was interested in it. Even though they need to be educated about it to talk to you about it and understand it, I'm afraid the NEED to be educated doesn't translate into the WANT to be educated about it....

Just hope you'll run into a fellow DV member in real life sometime, I suppose!  ::D: 

And +1 to Wikipedia.

----------


## YYNYM

I used it to stop nightmares, so my parents are cool with it. Ive been interested in dreaming for a while before I stumbled upon this website, and have loved it since then.

----------


## lVlerciless

> Well, yeah.  I wasn't blaming lucid dreaming, just like I don't blame video games because some people get way too obsessed.
> 
> Lol, Wikipedia is awesome.



Yeah, I know, just saying, lol.  ::D: 

Also thanks for the advice guys, the talk about LDing has died down in my family, I don't think they really care anymore, rofl.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Yeah, I know, just saying, lol. 
> 
> Also thanks for the advice guys, the talk about LDing has died down in my family, I don't think they really care anymore, rofl.



What exactly was their problem with it? Did they just not know what it was, or....?

----------


## jarrhead

> What exactly was their problem with it? Did they just not know what it was, or....?



I think that remains unknown. Everybody hates it. :Question:

----------


## James2302

lol if i ever explain it to my parents, then ill be sure to gather every bit of factual evidence i can, explaining that Lucid dreaming is completely normal and non dangerous in any way.

----------


## lVlerciless

> What exactly was their problem with it? Did they just not know what it was, or....?



I'm not sure, they were just suspicious about it, but while I think they still don't like it, they have just dropped the issue.

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

> I think that remains unknown. Everybody hates it.



Adults like to think that they've experienced everything their children have experienced, and more (giving them a typical Superior complex  :tongue2: ), and the thought that you could do something so strange and uncommon (LD) can unsettle them, naturally. That's my theory.

And for others...maybe they're just jealous  :Cool:  Well, seriously, I don't know.

----------


## Darkmatters

... You know what occurs to me from this thread? 

People who fear LDing and refuse to even educate themselves about it live their waking lives like a normal dream... no awareness and just letting yourself be controlled by whatever is happening.   ::roll::

----------


## HeavySleeper

> Adults like to think that they've experienced everything their children have experienced, and more (giving them a typical Superior complex ), and the thought that you could do something so strange and uncommon (LD) can unsettle them, naturally. That's my theory.



Well that would explain why parents are against it, but what about the people who just refuse to hear about lucid dreaming altogether?

----------


## Maria92

> Well that would explain why parents are against it, but what about the people who just refuse to hear about lucid dreaming altogether?



I blame society...I think many adults think of dreams as being childish, and best left to the young. I also know that when people hear anything involving the word "dreams," they tend to behave similarly to if you had said "I practice witchcraft," or "(insert government conspiracy theory here)." I think society in general is just close-minded in this regard...

----------


## changed

> I blame society...I think many adults think of dreams as being childish, and best left to the young. I also know that when people hear anything involving the word "dreams," they tend to behave similarly to if you had said "I practice witchcraft," or "(insert government conspiracy theory here)." I think society in general is just close-minded in this regard...



People are stupid apparently being able to beat the shit out of any one you want or going on a killing spree basically living out your greatest fantasies is childish.  ::shock:: 

PS: that isn't what my goals for lucid dreaming are i'm just using what people have said in the past as examples  ::D:

----------


## jarrhead

A killing spree? Make sure you do extensive RCs first.  :tongue2:

----------


## Sesquipedalian

For me, I haven't really talked about it, but when it does come up, my parents are pretty relaxed with the idea. I never had anyone tell me to stop, but I have had a few weird looks when I introduce it to people. At first, they think I'm crazy, but when I tell them all the science behind it (brain craving stimulation through senses that aren't there, so it makes its own, and excess info being 'erased', etc.) and how it's been practiced for over 3000 years, they usually start to agree. Most people I talk to know me well, and how I am really logical about what I do. The fact that my dad is a doctor helps, too.

For society in general, I think that people are told at an early age how the world operates, what should and shouldn't be done, etc. This is then passed down generations, and slowly closes the mind to ideas that are against what they were taught. Dreaming is one of those ideas, let alone Lucid Dreaming. The fact that tradition is followed so closely in a changing world means that LD'ers are put in the ranks with the witches, demons, and what have you. I feel lucky that those around me are open to new ideas and can accept phenomena such as dreams.

As a matter of fact, without any prodding from me whatsoever, my younger sister and a few friends have started talking about their dreams. (It's fascinating to listen to what others have experienced, too.)

----------


## Acala

I believe the official Lucid Dream Cult policy is that when your parents find out about the Cult you must sacrifice them to your Dream Guide.   ::bowdown::   Someone correct me if I am wrong on that.  I don't have my Cult Manual handy.

----------


## HeavySleeper

> I believe the official Lucid Dream Cult policy is that when your parents find out about the Cult you must sacrifice them to your Dream Guide.    Someone correct me if I am wrong on that.  I don't have my Cult Manual handy.



Only if they disagree with the cult do you sacrifice them. The blood of unbelievers belongs to the great god Stephen LaBerge!

----------


## Aledrea

> Adults like to think that they've experienced everything their children have experienced, and more (giving them a typical Superior complex ), and the thought that you could do something so strange and uncommon (LD) can unsettle them, naturally. That's my theory.
> 
> And for others...maybe they're just jealous  Well, seriously, I don't know.



I know,right!?  Like, I can tell when something really bad will happen, and I can snese peoples emotions, but I can't tell that to my parents cuse they'd think im crazy.  They think that it doesn't exist cuse its above the norm

----------


## changed

> A killing spree? Make sure you do extensive RCs first.






 ::sniper::  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Eek: 
STUPID DCs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                    OH SHIT THIS IS REAL LIFE

----------


## yuriythebest

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> STUPID DCs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                    OH SHIT THIS IS REAL LIFE



***reporter: in latest news the gunman claimed he thought he was dreaming, when questioned by police early tuesday morning**

----------


## changed

> ***reporter: in latest news the gunman claimed he thought he was dreaming, when questioned by police early tuesday morning**



LOL

----------


## lVlerciless

Rofl, anyways, good discussion guys, there are many interesting points.

Yeah, so I don't think they care anymore, rofl, thank God, 'cause it was getting on my nerves. Also, it's nice to see my little brother taking interest in LD'ing, he actually tried WILDing for the first time, and he said he saw, and heard things, and that he felt himself being jolted up and down. Pretty amazing for his first try.

----------


## DarkLucideity

> ***reporter: in latest news the gunman claimed he thought he was dreaming, when questioned by police early tuesday morning**



I've always wondered what would happen if some guy went on an insane killing spree, stopped, and pretended to do a reality check. Then he pretended that what he did was a horrible mistake, and blamed lucid dreaming for everything.

I just can't imagine the kind of publicity LDing would get, and how people would respond, normal people and lucid dreamers alike.

It would be goddamn entertaining, I'll tell you that.

----------


## changed

> I've always wondered what would happen if some guy went on an insane killing spree, stopped, and pretended to do a reality check. Then he pretended that what he did was a horrible mistake, and blamed lucid dreaming for everything.
> 
> I just can't imagine the kind of publicity LDing would get, and how people would respond, normal people and lucid dreamers alike.
> 
> It would be goddamn entertaining, I'll tell you that.



LOL an even worse name for LDing

----------


## HeavySleeper

> I've always wondered what would happen if some guy went on an insane killing spree, stopped, and pretended to do a reality check. Then he pretended that what he did was a horrible mistake, and blamed lucid dreaming for everything.
> 
> I just can't imagine the kind of publicity LDing would get, and how people would respond, normal people and lucid dreamers alike.
> 
> It would be goddamn entertaining, I'll tell you that.



They would probably make lucid dreaming illegal after that. I'd like to see them try to enforce that law.  ::D:

----------


## changed

> They would probably make lucid dreaming illegal after that. I'd like to see them try to enforce that law.



There is no way they could do that the most they could do is find a dream journal but you could just keep an internet one.

----------


## Hei

> There is no way they could do that the most they could do is find a dream journal but you could just keep an internet one.



If they'd find your dream journal u could just say your writing a book, and dream 1-2-3 are named like that because u couldn't think of a name for every chapter lol.

----------


## changed

> If they'd find your dream journal u could just say your writing a book, and dream 1-2-3 are named like that because u couldn't think of a name for every chapter lol.



Or you could get a paper back book with blank pages.  And hide it with a bunch of other paper backs.

----------


## James2302

lol i can imagine a cop pulling you over and saying "sir, did i just see you trying to put your finger through your hand? please step out of the car, sir..."

----------


## Loaf

What is wrong with some people? Anyone with even the slightest intelligence can understand what a lucid dream is. As far as I am concenred its a mixture of lack of understanding and ignorance.

----------


## changed

> lol i can imagine a cop pulling you over and saying "sir, did i just see you trying to put your finger through your hand? please step out of the car, sir..."



NO OFFICER I SWEAR I DIDN'T!!!!!!!!!!  ::damnit::

----------


## Hidden

> ... You know what occurs to me from this thread? 
> 
> People who fear LDing and refuse to even educate themselves about it live their waking lives like a normal dream... no awareness and just letting yourself be controlled by whatever is happening.



Hmm, not sure I totally agree with this.  They're close-minded, certainly, but I don't know about having no control over their surroundings.





> I believe the official Lucid Dream Cult policy is that when your parents find out about the Cult you must sacrifice them to your Dream Guide.    Someone correct me if I am wrong on that.  I don't have my Cult Manual handy.



Lol!





> I've always wondered what would happen if some guy went on an insane killing spree, stopped, and pretended to do a reality check. Then he pretended that what he did was a horrible mistake, and blamed lucid dreaming for everything.
> 
> I just can't imagine the kind of publicity LDing would get, and how people would respond, normal people and lucid dreamers alike.
> 
> It would be goddamn entertaining, I'll tell you that.



Oh man, that would be bad.  Then whenever you talked to someone about LDing they'd have a good reason to think you're crazy.  People would start avoiding you. =P

----------


## MyrmidoN

I've only told a handful of people about it, including my mother. She seemed kind of interested in it, but I could tell she was doubtful. Other friends I have told seemed to get lost, lose interest, or think I was a freak. The only other person to acknowledge lucid dreaming was one of my good friends. He was full of shit saying, "Oh yea, I have them all the time" but he had nothing at all to add in our conversation.

Since all of this, if dreaming comes up in any conversation, I always ask about it. Ever heard of lucid dreaming? "Huh? what's that?" It's when you realize you're dreaming and can somewhat control your environment and actions. "Hmm, no I haven't" OK NEVERMIND THEN.

Till I find someone who is open-minded or truly shows some form of interest or acceptance of LDing, I won't go into it with anybody again because I'm sure they all think I'm nuts.

----------


## Dream_King

I live in the Bible Belt in the US but I asked my Pastor if lucid dreaming was a sin and he said he honestly doesn't know. Just wondering, how many parents who think lding is evil watch Pat Robertson? He is insane, he thought that breathing during Karate would bring in some demon! I don't know anyone who acctually watches him but he's still on tv so he must have an audiance.

----------


## changed

I'm hoping that eventually they will make a really good movie with cool effects and a good plot that is about lucid dreaming and it will educate people a little more.  And if it becomes a fad at school or what ever we can be the original ones that aren't just following a fad  ::D:

----------


## James2302

lol then you'd be like the LD master at your school. everyone would be like :O "omg! he has like 9 ld's!! thats amazing!!!!"

----------


## changed

> lol then you'd be like the LD master at your school. everyone would be like :O "omg! he has like 9 ld's!! thats amazing!!!!"



Ya then everyone would come to you for help and stuff.  The fad would die though.  But it would be fun to be able to talk about LDing like it was a normal common thing while it lasted.

----------


## HeavySleeper

> I'm hoping that eventually they will make a really good movie with cool effects and a good plot that is about lucid dreaming and it will educate people a little more.  And if it becomes a fad at school or what ever we can be the original ones that aren't just following a fad



I think a movie like Waking Life would get people more interested in LDing. The problem with it though is that it's an independent film and isn't well known by non-LDers. What we need to do is get a famous director to make a movie about LDing, that way it would get some real publicity.

----------


## DarkLucideity

> I'm hoping that eventually they will make a really good movie with cool effects and a good plot that is about lucid dreaming and it will educate people a little more.  And if it becomes a fad at school or what ever we can be the original ones that aren't just following a fad



No. There's already way too much misinformation about lucid dreaming out there. If it became a fad I can't imagine the kind of crap people would try to capitalize on. Plus, would you really want dreamviews to be filled with the kind of people who follow fads? The empty admiration I might possibly get for being "original" and skilled would be outweighed by the stupidity I would now have to put up with if people learned that I was a lucid dreamer.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Ya then everyone would come to you for help and stuff.  The fad would die though.  But it would be fun to be able to talk about LDing like it was a normal common thing while it lasted.



+1 to that! While it would be pretty cool to talk with people about LDing like it was a common everyday thing that people could really get into, I'm afraid DarkLucideity is right.... There is no way that if LDing became "cool" or well-known that it would only attract people who would take it seriously and not bring in stupidity. Can you imagine DV becoming a flood of "omg i kant ld wat am i doin rong help plzzzz!"? I mean, I wouldn't put up with a torrential downpour of integrity-impuning noobies who had no real interest in LDing outside of following the latest fad, even if that woud mean sacrificing LDing as a topic of regular discussion.

I can deal with it still being a non-widely-known thing - I've got my dreams and my friends I can talk to about it, I'm all good.  ::D:

----------


## changed

> +1 to that! While it would be pretty cool to talk with people about LDing like it was a common everyday thing that people could really get into, I'm afraid DarkLucideity is right.... There is no way that if LDing became "cool" or well-known that it would only attract people who would take it seriously and not bring in stupidity. Can you imagine DV becoming a flood of "omg i kant ld wat am i doin rong help plzzzz!"? I mean, I wouldn't put up with a torrential downpour of integrity-impuning noobies who had no real interest in LDing outside of following the latest fad, even if that woud mean sacrificing LDing as a topic of regular discussion.
> 
> I can deal with it still being a non-widely-known thing - I've got my dreams and my friends I can talk to about it, I'm all good.



I should be careful what I wish for, they always come true maybe I can stop this one!!

AH SH!T TO LATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::furious:: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3XzUYd6nrU

----------


## Clyde Machine

Waaaaait.... So is this actually about lucid dreaming?

----------


## changed

> Waaaaait.... So is this actually about lucid dreaming?



Not completly sure it just looks like it is.  He is talking about your mind and ideas and stuff and then the girl is shouting at the end WAKE ME UP WAKE ME UP!!!!!!!!!

----------


## HeavySleeper

> Not completly sure it just looks like it is.  He is talking about your mind and ideas and stuff and then the girl is shouting at the end WAKE ME UP WAKE ME UP!!!!!!!!!



I don't think it has anything to do with lucid dreaming, something to do with dreams maybe. But we'll just have to wait and see.  ::D:

----------


## changed

> I don't think it has anything to do with lucid dreaming, something to do with dreams maybe. But we'll just have to wait and see.



Well he seems to be teaching her because he is talking about creating new ideas and not using old memories.  I think this movie is taking place in her mind and they are fighting over something important.  And he needs her help so he is trying to teach her stuff.

----------


## Clyde Machine

If all we know of the movie is what's in the trailer, we can assume there is going to be some sort of use of lucid dreaming, though they might not point out in the movie what it is they're doing with their dreams -- they might just have some kind of odd twist to involve dreams that could be _paralleled_ with lucid dreaming. I'll keep a watch on updates of this movie. Just in case.

----------


## Hidden

Wow, it would be freaky if that movie actually was about lucid dreaming...  we'd get to see if we're right about what would happen.

----------


## changed

> Wow, it would be freaky if that movie actually was about lucid dreaming...  we'd get to see if we're right about what would happen.



Are you talking about the fad thing or if the movie was about lucid dreaming

----------


## HeavySleeper

I'll bet that if this movie is about lucid dreaming, any non-LDers who see it will think it is a new thing that scientists have just discovered. Either that, or they will believe that it was made up for the movie.

----------


## Hidden

> Are you talking about the fad thing or if the movie was about lucid dreaming



I mean we'd get to see what would happen if they made a movie about LDing.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> I mean we'd get to see what would happen if they made a movie about LDing.



We'd get to see if the masses become influenced by the movie either in a positive or negative way, assuming it IS about lucid dreaming.  ::D:

----------


## changed

> I mean we'd get to see what would happen if they made a movie about LDing.



Ya that would sure be intresting.  I hope this movie is about LDing or at least is similer.  Like matrix.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Ya that would sure be intresting.  I hope this movie is about LDing or at least is similer.  Like matrix.



Agreed, the movie looks pretty interesting already, so if it's about LDing, that'll just be a further plus.

----------


## Sesquipedalian

:Off topic:  This is turning into what a movie is about, what effects a fad would have,  ::blahblahblah:: 

Let's not have this thread jacked, mmkay? (Mr. Garrison voice) It's not nice to jack a thread, mmkay?

----------


## lucid4sho

maybe we should start a cult that would be kinda cool as long as we don't have to drink koolaid at the end.  ::lipssealed::

----------


## Maria92

> This is turning into what a movie is about, what effects a fad would have, 
> 
> Let's not have this thread jacked, mmkay? (Mr. Garrison voice) It's not nice to jack a thread, mmkay?



Mr. Mackey! Now there's an idea...let's go off on a South Park tangent, eh? 

Could you imagine if they made a South Park episode on lucid dreaming? That would be epic, no matter what they did to it...

----------


## jarrhead

And LDing was a cult that Cartman got sucked into.  :tongue2:

----------


## changed

> This is turning into what a movie is about, what effects a fad would have, 
> 
> Let's not have this thread jacked, mmkay? (Mr. Garrison voice) It's not nice to jack a thread, mmkay?



Who cares it has turned into a 8 page thread that is what happends when threads get this long.

----------


## changed

> Mr. Mackey! Now there's an idea...let's go off on a South Park tangent, eh? 
> 
> Could you imagine if they made a South Park episode on lucid dreaming? That would be epic, no matter what they did to it...



NO NO!! JUST NO!! JUST DON'T GO THERE NO!!!! NO NO NO NO NO-EY NO NO!!!!!!   LOL ::D:

----------


## Sesquipedalian

Alright, I'll digress for a moment.


Can you imagine what South Park could do to us? Look what they did with World of Warcraft, Ocean's [insert number here], and Brittany Spears alone? With something that is already considered a cult by some, South Park could rip on LDing as hard as they want. Who's going to stop them if they do an episode on it?

Digression over, nothing to see here. Disperse!

----------


## changed

> Alright, I'll digress for a moment.
> 
> 
> Can you imagine what South Park could do to us? Look what they did with World of Warcraft, Ocean's [insert number here], and Brittany Spears alone? With something that is already considered a cult by some, South Park could rip on LDing as hard as they want. Who's going to stop them if they do an episode on it?
> 
> Digression over, nothing to see here. Disperse!



I agree with you.

Off topic:  Did you get the word Sesquipedalian from word within a word program?

----------


## Hidden

Well, it looks like that movie's at least about dreaming and controlling your thoughts (and presumably dreams as well).  I doubt they'll actually use the term "lucid dreaming" though.  Still, my guess is that we'll get more people who are interested in controlling dreams, assuming the movie is a hit.

Never seen South Park. o.0

Off topic: Mario, when did you get 2000+ posts? o.o

----------


## James2302

> I agree with you.
> 
> Off topic:  Did you get the word Sesquipedalian from word within a word program?



Sesquipedalian is a person who uses big words.

----------


## Hidden

> Sesquipedalian is a person who uses big words.



Hahaha, how ironic.

----------


## Maria92

> Off topic: Mario, when did you get 2000+ posts? o.o



Oh, a while back now, I guess. I'm holding out for the epic 2,222 post. ^_^ ...yeah, and you thought Jarrhead was a post whore.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Hidden

> Oh, a while back now, I guess. I'm holding out for the epic 2,222 post. ^_^ ...yeah, and you thought Jarrhead was a post whore.



Oh, he'll probably pass you up eventually, if he sticks around long enough.  I, on the other hand, will never be able to compete.  :tongue2:   Just made 800!  Woot woot!  But really, the last time I checked you were at like 1200...  Anyway, we're getting off topic. -shuts up-

----------


## jarrhead

> Oh, a while back now, I guess. I'm holding out for the epic 2,222 post. ^_^ ...yeah, and you thought Jarrhead was a post whore.



You've also been around three months longer. I'm not even a month in and I have about 900 posts.

 ::D: 



So again guys, what if it was a cult cartman got sucked into? Then they all had a shared dream and somehow (you know how creative south park is) they did a mass suicide caused by their dreams. lol

----------


## HeavySleeper

> So again guys, what if it was a cult cartman got sucked into? Then they all had a shared dream and somehow (you know how creative south park is) they did a mass suicide caused by their dreams. lol



Lets hope the creators never find out about lucid dreaming. We would get people coming on the site asking us why we think we can control our dreams, thinking we are completely mad.  :Sad:

----------


## lVlerciless

> Lets hope the creators never find out about lucid dreaming. We would get people coming on the site asking us why we think we can control our dreams, thinking we are completely mad.



Yeah, look at what South Park have done to gingers... because of that show, I get so much shit, it's not even funny...

Anyways, lol, that inception move looks really interesting, but I doubt it has anything to do with LDing. Also, it seems like pretty much everyone blows me off when I talk about LDing, so I've given up. Except for this one girl, who says she has LDs every night, and she's really bored of them. LOL! I was like, wow I was so jealous. She could even control them and everything, so it was cool to actually be able to talk to someone about Lucid Dreaming, and not being treated like a weirdo.

----------


## Hidden

> Yeah, look at what South Park have done to gingers... because of that show, I get so much shit, it's not even funny...
> 
> Anyways, lol, that inception move looks really interesting, but I doubt it has anything to do with LDing. Also, it seems like pretty much everyone blows me off when I talk about LDing, so I've given up. Except for this one girl, who says she has LDs every night, and she's really bored of them. LOL! I was like, wow I was so jealous. She could even control them and everything, so it was cool to actually be able to talk to someone about Lucid Dreaming, and not being treated like a weirdo.



One of my friends is like that.  I think I mentioned her earlier in this thread, but w/e, I'll repeat myself. =P  Anyway, she mostly likes talking about NL dreams because she thinks that lucid ones are boring...

----------


## hisnameistyler

Unfortunately, it seems my mom seems to think that Lucid Dreaming is kind of weird. She doesn't show it, and I don't think she'd admit it, but I just have that feeling that she thinks that. It is a shame really.

----------


## HeavySleeper

> Unfortunately, it seems my mom seems to think that Lucid Dreaming is kind of weird. She doesn't show it, and I don't think she'd admit it, but I just have that feeling that she thinks that. It is a shame really.



Nevermind you guys, we are the chosen ones.  :boogie:

----------


## Aledrea

I told another one of my friends today about Lucid Dreaming, and she thought it was cool...I'm tellin my mom today, I know she likes this kind of stuff. I just don't use the word " Lucid Dreaming."  I just say " I can control my dreams."  it really gets them down to their level of understanding.  Only three of my friends knows about LDing, and one actually knew the word before I told him.

----------


## jarrhead

> Nevermind you guys, we are the chosen ones.



That would be awesome.  ::banana::

----------


## James2302

> Nevermind you guys, we are the chosen ones.



yes, one day Stephen Laberge will call his followers and we will take over the world  ::evil::

----------


## DarkLucideity

To clear things up about the movie (warning: possible spoilers):

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1375666/synopsis

It doesn't appear to be specifically about lucid dreaming, more about entering people's dreams, and that somehow goes wrong (because otherwise there would be no movie).

----------


## Clyde Machine

> yes, one day Stephen Laberge will call his followers and we will take over the world



After being into parkour for so long, this sounds just like what I'd hear my friends say, except Stephen LaBerge would be David Belle. XD

So, I'm going to be sleeping over at a friend's house in a week I think, and may just give him a first-hand look at how LDing is done: dream journal next to my head, drinking lots of water before sleeping, and when I lay down I get very relaxed very quickly. And when I wake, the first thing I do - before checking my phone, before getting out of bed - I started frantically scribbling in my notebook. XD

Has anyone else taken their lucid dreaming practices over to a friend's house? Did they treat you any differently, like the parents of the OP of this thread had treated them like it was a cult?

----------


## Hidden

> After being into parkour for so long, this sounds just like what I'd hear my friends say, except Stephen LaBerge would be David Belle. XD
> 
> So, I'm going to be sleeping over at a friend's house in a week I think, and may just give him a first-hand look at how LDing is done: dream journal next to my head, drinking lots of water before sleeping, and when I lay down I get very relaxed very quickly. And when I wake, the first thing I do - before checking my phone, before getting out of bed - I started frantically scribbling in my notebook. XD
> 
> Has anyone else taken their lucid dreaming practices over to a friend's house? Did they treat you any differently, like the parents of the OP of this thread had treated them like it was a cult?



I have!  I was sleeping over at my best friend's house and I wanted to WBTB...  and so I did.  I do that by setting an alarm, which of course meant that she was forced to do one too.  She didn't mind much because she knows I'm not a nutcase and she figured she could just go right back to sleep after turning off the alarm.  She was the one who became lucid that night.

Oh, and parkour sounds like fun...  I'm not sure I could get into it unless other people I know are doing it, though.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> I have!  I was sleeping over at my best friend's house and I wanted to WBTB...  and so I did.  I do that by setting an alarm, which of course meant that she was forced to do one too.  She didn't mind much because she knows I'm not a nutcase and she figured she could just go right back to sleep after turning off the alarm.  She was the one who became lucid that night.
> 
> Oh, and parkour sounds like fun...  I'm not sure I could get into it unless other people I know are doing it, though.



Yeah, I had lots of friends to do it with, made it much more fun to be able to focus on what I was doing and not looking over my shoulder while around school, checking to make sure no one was staring or anything. 'Course, in all my experiences, people are more amazed and interested than critical or ignorant of what you're doing, so....  :tongue2: 

Yeah? I'm gonna get to see how waking up in the middle of the night from drinking a bunch of water while in an unfamiliar territory is like. I won't do the alarm, even though it's a soft, gentle one that kinda eases me awake instead of shaking me awake - I expect it wouldn't bother anyone else in the room, but on the offchance that it IS too much a bother, I'll just drink a glass of the good ol' clear stuff and hit the sack.  ::D:

----------


## Hidden

I actually found out that one of my little brother's friend's mom (it probably would have been simpler to say one of my friends or a family friend) knows about lucid dreaming.  I was so excited when she mentioned it!  I told her that I'd learned how to do it a year ago, but she didn't seem to believe that she could also learn it.  I need to get better at telling people briefly how to induce lucidity.  I briefly told her about reality checks and that was all; I just don't want to go on for hours about WILD vs DILD and dream recall and reality checks and MILD and DEILD and...  yeah, I could go on for quite awhile.

Well, if your friends are also interested in trying LDing, they probably wouldn't mind being woken up too much.  ::D:

----------


## jarrhead

I feel good today. I converted a friend to start playing bass AND found out he is interested in LDing.

You may see him on here soon.  ::D: 

I'm glad to see not everybody finds it a cult.

----------


## YYNYM

> Alright, I'll digress for a moment.
> 
> 
> Can you imagine what South Park could do to us? Look what they did with World of Warcraft, Ocean's [insert number here], and Brittany Spears alone? With something that is already considered a cult by some, South Park could rip on LDing as hard as they want. Who's going to stop them if they do an episode on it?
> 
> Digression over, nothing to see here. Disperse!



Or they could make LDing an awesome thing to do, with some idiot thinking it's bad. that would be good for us.
If I ever aek a movie on LDing, I'll put something in at the beginig on how it's actually possible.

----------


## Bizarre Jester

My mom knows of my interests in lucid dreaming, and doesn't think I should do it, but she doesn't go crazy with saying bad stuff will happen.
If you are having a hard time convincing your parents about lucid dreaming, then why bother? This doesn't have to be any of their buisness.

----------


## James2302

> My mom knows of my interests in lucid dreaming, and doesn't think I should do it, but she doesn't go crazy with saying bad stuff will happen.
> If you are having a hard time convincing your parents about lucid dreaming, then why bother? This doesn't have to be any of their buisness.



exactly! im not gonna bother telling my parents untill either they discover it, or until i have like 50 lucid dreams and can personally say its not dangerous or anything.

----------


## Hidden

Hello, my name is Hidden, and I'm a lucid dreamer.

----------


## Maria92

*Hi, Hidden.*

My name is Mario, and I'm a lucid dreamer, too. 

*Hi, Mario*

"Welcome everyone to lucid dreaming rehab. In this course, we're going to show you why your parents need to stick their noses in your business and tell you what to do with the most private parts of your life. Surrender to the parental units; resistance is futile."

----------


## Reverie Phantom

Parents can be a bugger. When I started lucid dreaming my parents thought it was occultist. Have them read Stephen LaBerge's "Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming" book. Maybe that can help them understand.

And lucid dreaming occurs naturally for some people, how could you stop it? It is pure ignorance to tell someone not to do it as if they can help themselves, lol.

----------


## XeL

My parents think lucid dreaming is cool. My mom even tried to get a lucid dream for a bit, but she gave up.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> exactly! im not gonna bother telling my parents untill either they discover it, or until i have like 50 lucid dreams and can personally say its not dangerous or anything.



I know what that kind of feeling is like, not being able to have a stable argument until you've received enough experience on the topic.... But, that's what the community here is for: so you can use all of the other experienced lucid dreamers here as examples in your stead, until you have at least 40 or 50 LDs.  ::D:

----------


## Hidden

> *Hi, Hidden.*
> 
> My name is Mario, and I'm a lucid dreamer, too. 
> 
> *Hi, Mario*
> 
> "Welcome everyone to lucid dreaming rehab. In this course, we're going to show you why your parents need to stick their noses in your business and tell you what to do with the most private parts of your life. Surrender to the parental units; resistance is futile."



Lol.





> I know what that kind of feeling is like, not being able to have a stable argument until you've received enough experience on the topic.... But, that's what the community here is for: so you can use all of the other experienced lucid dreamers here as examples in your stead, until you have at least 40 or 50 LDs.



You really think parents trust random people on the internet?  This is about their child's safety, after all.  If you all told me to try skydiving, my mom would be nowhere closer to being convinced it's safe.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> You really think parents trust random people on the internet?  This is about their child's safety, after all.  If you all told me to try skydiving, my mom would be nowhere closer to being convinced it's safe.



Of course I wouldn't be asking a person to expect their parents to trust everything they see on the internet, let alone evidence-absent LD counts to prove it, but that would be one thing to factor into an argument they could make to convince them that it isn't a dangerous activity. For the main convincing points they'd have to bring up Dr. LaBerge and repositories of information like information on SP, induction techniques, etc. - which is something they could find here in the community.  :smiley: 

Though it hardly warrants mentioning at this point, LDing is something this community is centered around and shares information about, which would set it apart from skydriving, because not many of us know much of anything about it and don't compile informative threads about it.  :smiley:

----------


## jarrhead

Yeah, seriously. Go buy ETWOLD, problem solved.

If it still isn't, just shutup about it. Don't reply when they say something about it.

----------


## Hidden

> Of course I wouldn't be asking a person to expect their parents to trust everything they see on the internet, let alone evidence-absent LD counts to prove it, but that would be one thing to factor into an argument they could make to convince them that it isn't a dangerous activity. For the main convincing points they'd have to bring up Dr. LaBerge and repositories of information like information on SP, induction techniques, etc. - which is something they could find here in the community. 
> 
> Though it hardly warrants mentioning at this point, LDing is something this community is centered around and shares information about, which would set it apart from skydriving, because not many of us know much of anything about it and don't compile informative threads about it.



Lol, my original post was intended to have a touch of sarcasm to it, but reading over it, you can't really tell...  Anyway, I agree with everything you just said, except with the skydiving analogy I was thinking of a site that would be DV's equivalent but for skydiving.  Does that make sense?  It sounded awkward as I typed it up.





> Yeah, seriously. Go buy ETWOLD, problem solved.
> 
> If it still isn't, just shutup about it. Don't reply when they say something about it.



You can't just not respond when your parents talk to you.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Yeah, seriously. Go buy ETWOLD, problem solved.
> 
> If it still isn't, just shutup about it. Don't reply when they say something about it.



Seems to me that that right there is the only real way of convincing any skeptic that LDing is legitimate and safe to practice. XD

@Hidden: Oh!! I missed that, sorry! In that case, you're right on all counts. *thumbs up* I'm glad no one has given me trouble over LDing being safe or not, though.  :smiley:

----------


## Hidden

No worries.  :smiley:   Yeah, I'm also glad my parents aren't paranoid.  Actually, now that I think about it, no one I've talked to has been concerned with the safety of LDing.  They just think it's weird.

----------


## jarrhead

> You can't just not respond when your parents talk to you.



This is true, but if you know your parents well, it is possible.

----------


## Hidden

Yeah, I guess it depends on your parents...  Mine would get pissed off, but maybe other people's wouldn't.

----------


## jarrhead

oh man my mom would get so mad. She has severe anger issues that cannot be explained unless you experience it. 

But, she has no interest in it so she doesn't matter. I dont think my dad knows.

----------


## Clyde Machine

How do all of you generally present the idea of lucid dreaming to someone? I explained it to my little sister the other night over the phone when she asked why I kept a dream journal.

I explained it first by telling her to think of the things she reads about in books and does while playing games and watching movies, and to think of the things she wants to do that are currently impossible for her to do. (Flying, visiting fantasy worlds, such things.) After getting her to think about some recreational applications of lucid dreaming like those, I told her it was possible to induce her own controllable dreams, to be able to do all of that stuff without limits. After that, she was totally on-board with it. That's just one example of a way to present it.

When I first read about lucid dreaming, it was presented to me in much a similar way, where I thought first of what I could do with lucid dreams, before even knowing they could be induced or even that you could really _control_ dreams.

----------


## Jamal

> How do all of you generally present the idea of lucid dreaming to someone? I explained it to my little sister the other night over the phone when she asked why I kept a dream journal.
> 
> I explained it first by telling her to think of the things she reads about in books and does while playing games and watching movies, and to think of the things she wants to do that are currently impossible for her to do. (Flying, visiting fantasy worlds, such things.) After getting her to think about some recreational applications of lucid dreaming like those, I told her it was possible to induce her own controllable dreams, to be able to do all of that stuff without limits. After that, she was totally on-board with it. That's just one example of a way to present it.
> 
> When I first read about lucid dreaming, it was presented to me in much a similar way, where I thought first of what I could do with lucid dreams, before even knowing they could be induced or even that you could really _control_ dreams.



That's exactly how I present it to everyone.

----------


## Hidden

> How do all of you generally present the idea of lucid dreaming to someone? I explained it to my little sister the other night over the phone when she asked why I kept a dream journal.
> 
> I explained it first by telling her to think of the things she reads about in books and does while playing games and watching movies, and to think of the things she wants to do that are currently impossible for her to do. (Flying, visiting fantasy worlds, such things.) After getting her to think about some recreational applications of lucid dreaming like those, I told her it was possible to induce her own controllable dreams, to be able to do all of that stuff without limits. After that, she was totally on-board with it. That's just one example of a way to present it.
> 
> When I first read about lucid dreaming, it was presented to me in much a similar way, where I thought first of what I could do with lucid dreams, before even knowing they could be induced or even that you could really _control_ dreams.



That's a really smart way of presenting it.  I should do that.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Here's the blog post that threw me headlong into LDing, which is consequently how I learned how to approach the lucid dreaming explanation situation:

http://vladdolezal.com/blog/2008/luc...an-experience/

When I get a couple WILDs under my belt and start getting the hang of it, I'm shooting that guy an email with a personal thanks for changing my life. XD I swear it.

----------


## Luna

> Thats handy. I'm really lucky because my 2nd cousin is basically a pyschologist, and when I told him I was lucid dreaming he went on about how great it was in front of my dad. Problem solved.




Wish everyone can see it that way

----------


## Hidden

"Lucid Dreaming – (Six Incredibly Awesome Mind States You Can Experience)"

Where does the six mind states come in?

----------


## changed

This is where i discovered lucid dreaming about a year ago (as you can see i was already intrested in dreams always have been obsessed with them ever since i was little).  Imagine my excitement when i discovered this. Little did i know this website would change my life.
http://www.dreammoods.com/dreaminfor...uciddreams.htm

----------


## Clyde Machine

> "Lucid Dreaming – (Six Incredibly Awesome Mind States You Can Experience)"
> 
> Where does the six mind states come in?



He has several blog posts going over different mind states. I've currently only looked at the post on Lucid Dreaming and "Uberman's Sleep Schedule", where you achieve 22-hour days and live off of 4 naps, each 20-minutes long. You're training your body to slip directly into REM sleep during those naps. Like I said before, I haven't looked into the other 4 states just yet, but LDing was one of his posts.  :smiley:

----------


## Hidden

> He has several blog posts going over different mind states. I've currently only looked at the post on Lucid Dreaming and "Uberman's Sleep Schedule", where you achieve 22-hour days and live off of 4 naps, each 20-minutes long. You're training your body to slip directly into REM sleep during those naps. Like I said before, I haven't looked into the other 4 states just yet, but LDing was one of his posts.



Oh wow, that sounds really intense.  Is it actually possible?  Even for someone who normally needs 8-9 hours of sleep per night?

----------


## Exdream

> Oh wow, that sounds really intense.  Is it actually possible?  Even for someone who normally needs 8-9 hours of sleep per night?



Yea, but it is unhealthy in my opinion, and if the *only* reason you are doing it is for more lucid dreams, you need to re-evaluate your priorities (Atleast thats how I feel about it.) 

Besides, I like my 8 hours of sleep.

----------


## Reverie Phantom

> Yea, but it is unhealthy in my opinion, and if the *only* reason you are doing it is for more lucid dreams, you need to re-evaluate your priorities (Atleast thats how I feel about it.) 
> 
> Besides, I like my 8 hours of sleep.



I agree with you. Lucid dreaming should be a pass time, not an obsession. I'm not saying it's bad for some people to obsess over it, that's just the way some people are, but there should be a limit. Giving a full nights sleep just to have a lucid dream is a little much, in my opinion.  ::shock::

----------


## changed

> I agree with you. Lucid dreaming should be a pass time, not an obsession. I'm not saying it's bad for some people to obsess over it, that's just the way some people are, but there should be a limit. Giving a full nights sleep just to have a lucid dream is a little much, in my opinion.



Same here Lucid Dreaming should be a hobby not a lifestyle.  :smiley:

----------


## Kabloom

My mum's trying to stop me... She's saying it's going to make me _tired._ LOL.

----------


## HeavySleeper

> My mum's trying to stop me... She's saying it's going to make me _tired._ LOL.



You can't deny her logic, sleeping tends to make people tired.  ::chuckle:: 

Try to explain it to her and if she still disagrees just do it in secret. This is your choice, not hers.

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

> My mum's trying to stop me... She's saying it's going to make me _tired._ LOL.



*double facepalm*

----------


## Aledrea

I remember that I told my mom about it, and I told her to do a reality check every 10 min or so, and instead of saying "Your crazy!"  she said  " I don't think I'll remember to do that."  I was totally happy she didn't go crazy mom  :smiley:

----------


## ReachingForTheDream

> You can't deny her logic, sleeping tends to make people tired. 
> 
> Try to explain it to her and if she still disagrees *just do it in secret.* This is your choice, not hers.



There's everyone's answer right there. They can't stop you from what goes on inside of your head, lol

----------


## changed

> There's everyone's answer right there. They can't stop you from what goes on inside of your head, lol



Well they could find your dream joural and burn it.  They could wake you up every time you enter rem they could also block the DV website and when you go insane from no rem they would think that it would've been better to just let you LD.  LOL

----------


## jarrhead

Dammit brady..

----------


## changed

> Dammit brady..



Huh? What?

----------


## jarrhead

now they know how to stop us if they see this!

----------


## changed

> now they know how to stop us if they see this!



LOL

----------


## jarrhead

i Request a delete.

----------


## Filimonki

Well, I just don't talk about it to people I don't know can handle  it. Lucid dreaming is natural. Nothing occult about it, unless you do occult things in relation to lucid dreaming, as with anything else...

----------


## changed

> i Request a delete.



I don't think anyone would go to that exstent to stop you from LDing.  I was just thinking of the only way they could stop you. The people against LDing probably don't even know what REM is. (Rapid Eye Movement when dreams occur, eyes move rapidly and happends at the end of a sleep cycle.) Oops LOL.

----------


## Hidden

> Yea, but it is unhealthy in my opinion, and if the *only* reason you are doing it is for more lucid dreams, you need to re-evaluate your priorities (Atleast thats how I feel about it.) 
> 
> Besides, I like my 8 hours of sleep.



You think I'd do it just for lucid dreaming?  Do you understand how incredibly inconvenient having to nap every four hours is?  I wouldn't make such a big change just to have better dreams.

I find the idea intriguing.  I'd do it to have more time in a day, and to see if I have the self-discipline to pull it off.  And something about having days with no definite beginnings or ends appeals to me.  Of course, I couldn't fit it into my regular school schedule, but I'd like to try it over the summer.

Whether or not something is unhealthy isn't an opinion; it either is or isn't.  Every source I've found has said that there haven't been any studies done on the long-term effects of using this sleep cycle.  The main risk is going into it not knowing what all the possible risks are.  I'm not saying it's safe, just that as far as people know it hasn't hurt anyone yet.

If I'm going to do this, I'm definitely going to research it more and come up with some sort of plan.  I told my mom about it, and she thought it sounded cool.  The only thing she said about its safety was that if I start hallucinating she's going to step in.  Which is a bit ironic, since one of my first thoughts when considering actually trying it was, "if I start hallucinating, I'll know it's time to stop."

Believe it or not, its application in lucid dreaming was more of an afterthought for me.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Oh wow, that sounds really intense.  Is it actually possible?  Even for someone who normally needs 8-9 hours of sleep per night?







> Yea, but it is unhealthy in my opinion, and if the *only* reason you are doing it is for more lucid dreams, you need to re-evaluate your priorities (Atleast thats how I feel about it.) 
> 
> Besides, I like my 8 hours of sleep.







> I agree with you. Lucid dreaming should be a pass time, not an obsession. I'm not saying it's bad for some people to obsess over it, that's just the way some people are, but there should be a limit. Giving a full nights sleep just to have a lucid dream is a little much, in my opinion.



Whoa-ho-ho-ho-ho-hoa!! Uberman's Sleep Schedule and Lucid Dreaming are two *ENTIRELY separate things!!* The main reason I didn't look into the sleep schedule was because I wanted to try Lucid Dreaming, and didn't find having 20-minute REM naps to be a good idea to mix with experiments of LDing.

(Also, @Exdream, your opinion is based on your perception of it. Unless you do research into it, I'd suggest not immediately labelling it as "unhealthy" unless you have some facts. While I see where you might get that IDEA, if you take the time to read Vlad Dolezal's blog posting on it, he cites a man who tried it out to see if it worked - and it worked. For many months on end. The only reason he stopped was due to a change in his life that wouldn't allow for a nap every four hours, which I imagine would be a job or college schedule. So, it's doable and healthy, from the evidence I've seen thus far.)


Lucid dreaming shouldn't be an obsession. I enjoy the idea of it and continue to pursue it until I get to the point where I can enjoy the benefits of being able to properly induce LDs for myself fairly regularly if I so choose to, but it's not the reason I sleep. This involvement with LDing and paying attention to my sleep schedule has improved my awareness of my sleep, so if anything it's helped me stay a little more healthy in terms of getting enough sleep and knowing whether or not I've gotten enough sleep, instead of just guessing if I've had enough.  :smiley: 

And lastly, Filimonki's got it right - use your own judgement and common sense to know when and to whom you present LDing to someone. Not everyone will have the same negative reaction, but then again, not everyone will have the same positive reaction either.

----------


## Reverie Phantom

> I don't think anyone would go to that exstent to stop you from LDing.  I was just thinking of the only way they could stop you. The people against LDing probably don't even know what REM is. (Rapid Eye Movement when dreams occur, eyes move rapidly and happends at the end of a sleep cycle.) Oops LOL.



Ahaha the thought of someone trying to stop a lucid! How ridiculous! It's like they push on the dreamer's eyes with their fingers or something lol... I don't think so...

----------


## changed

> Ahaha the thought of someone trying to stop a lucid! How ridiculous! It's like they push on the dreamer's eyes with their fingers or something lol... I don't think so...



That would be funny though.  :smiley:

----------


## Reverie Phantom

There's probly some dumb ass parent out there who's tried it ha ha

----------


## Azatos

I remember back when I first started at like 12, and my mom thought the same thing but, my dad was like nah I get those like 4 times a week.

So no problems ever again not that they really cared,  Plus it's cool I found out my dads a natural even with all his sleeping problems,  sleep apnea messed up schedule. ect.

----------


## lucid4sho

Occult; 

the word occult comes from the Latin word occultus (clandestine, hidden, secret), referring to "knowledge of the hidden".

I definitely consider lucid dreaming an occult practice

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Occult; 
> 
> the word occult comes from the Latin word occultus (clandestine, hidden, secret), referring to "knowledge of the hidden".
> 
> I definitely consider lucid dreaming an occult practice



Is that so? I didn't know that, I thought the literal definition was much darker.

Agreed!! So, this topic's title then support parents' understanding of LDing, but with darker connotations.

----------


## Motumz

> Occult; 
> 
> the word occult comes from the Latin word occultus (clandestine, hidden, secret), referring to "knowledge of the hidden".
> 
> I definitely consider lucid dreaming an occult practice



Under a specific definition, yes. But the parents who think it's weird probably have a different meaning of occult.. or have a whole new word for it.

----------


## Clyde Machine

That's where I was coming from - I had a definition of "occult" based on the things I saw it labelling in Barnes & Noble and in movies and things people have said.

----------


## jarrhead

–adjective
*1. 	of or pertaining to magic, astrology, or any system claiming use or knowledge of secret or supernatural powers or agencies.
2. 	beyond the range of ordinary knowledge or understanding; mysterious.
3. 	secret; disclosed or communicated only to the initiated.*
4. 	hidden from view.
5. 	(in early science)
*a. 	not apparent on mere inspection but discoverable by experimentation.*
*b. 	of a nature not understood, as physical qualities.
c. 	dealing with such qualities; experimental: occult science.*
6. 	Medicine/Medical. present in amounts too small to be visible: a chemical test to detect occult blood in the stool.
–noun
*7. 	the supernatural or supernatural agencies and affairs considered as a whole (usually prec. by the).*
*8. 	occult studies or sciences (usually prec. by the).*
–verb (used with object)
9. 	to block or shut off (an object) from view; hide.
10. 	Astronomy. to hide (a celestial body) by occultation.
–verb (used without object)
11. 	to become hidden or shut off from view.
Origin:
1520–30; < L occultus (ptp. of occulere to hide from view, cover up), equiv. to oc- oc- + -cul-, akin to cēlāre to conceal + -tus ptp. suffix

Related forms:
oc⋅cult⋅er, noun
oc⋅cult⋅ly, adverb
oc⋅cult⋅ness, noun

Synonyms:
2. metaphysical, supernatural. 3. concealed, unrevealed; veiled, shrouded; mystical, cabalistic.

----------


## Clyde Machine

I think *b. of a nature not understood, as physical qualities* really speaks truth to the nature of LDing as presented by the OP, ten pages ago. XD

*3. secret; disclosed or communicated only to the initiated* would be true, though the latter half would be only applicable if the only practitioners of LDing were DV members or members of an LD society.

----------


## jarrhead

I bolded everything that is possibly true.

----------


## Clyde Machine

And that was very helpful of you, I might add; I suggested the most applicable of the bolded lines.  :smiley:

----------


## Motumz

> I think *b. of a nature not understood, as physical qualities* really speaks truth to the nature of LDing as presented by the OP, ten pages ago. XD
> 
> *3. secret; disclosed or communicated only to the initiated* would be true, though the latter half would be only applicable if the only practitioners of LDing were DV members or members of an LD society.



I completely agree with *b.* It seems like most of the friends I talk to about it think it's either fake or .. like this topic has stated, some kind of occult.

I wish more of my friends were a lot more interested!..  :Sad:

----------


## jarrhead

I only know one person interested. He has now had his first Lucid. Same way I did, first night of studying on ReeceJones.  He probably won't have another lucid for a while now but then it'll come to him.  I asked him to join the forums, though he hasn't been on the computer today.

----------


## changed

> I only know one person interested. He has now had his first Lucid. Same way I did, first night of studying on ReeceJones.  He probably won't have another lucid for a while now but then it'll come to him.  I asked him to join the forums, though he hasn't been on the computer today.



I love reeces videos. They helped me become lucid for the first time too.  To bad he doesn't make LD videos anmore.

----------


## Nerte

> I must have the coolest parents ever...neither of them really care, to be honest, but at least they aren't getting in my way about it.



Same here. At first, it was actually me who was bit scared about LD (which is natural I believe). Then when I told them, they were excited about it and they liked it.

----------


## Kanano

Ignorance never dies... *stabs ignorance in the side of the head with a knife repeatedly to no avail*



But seriously, who the hell thinks that? People who've never tried it. Maybe you should get your parents hooked on cranberry juice because I've heard that helps LDing. Just hope they don't wake up after having one, sweaty faced, then fall to the floor and start praying though, or you're screwed on ever talking to them about it.



Also, your topic had me scared at first. I thought there was a nation wide movement of parents who thought LDing was an occult thing. o.0

----------


## Ade

My mom is quite interested in some aspects of dreaming, but sometimes, since it is a very, how to say, "sacred" theme for me, I get very disappointed by her attitude...Damn I wish I could tell her how facinating and important this is for me.
But I guess I'll just have to deal with it! :smiley:

----------


## Dreamdreamdream17

Just don't tell them about it anymore, if they don't understand there's no use in wasting your breath! I wouldn't talk about it around them so they don't get upset. Just keep dreaming and enjoying them! If you wanna talk about them tell your friends!

It just makes me laugh that people get worried about dreaming, WHAT dreaming's a great thing, I think we'd all go mad if we didn't have them. People can tell you not to lucid dream but cmon, it's not like they can stop you!

ahahahah i just had a thought! maybe they made all that up cos they're scared you're gonna start dreaming about sex and stuff! XD pahahahaha

----------


## Purebred

Who cares about parents? Just enjoy LDing! ^^

----------


## jarrhead

My dad doesn't know. No need to talk to him about it. My brother doesn't care, but he doesn't bash it.  My mom doesn't comment.  I had to ask her to buy me a copy of ETWOLD.

----------


## Loaf

My whole family knows about my lucid dreaming. Neither of them mind. Why should they? In fact often I talk about it to my mother, like any recurring dreams I've had. I even told her I was experimenting with a shared dreaming thing for fun and she didn't mind. 
Why should anyone care?

----------


## XeL

> My whole family knows about my lucid dreaming. Neither of them mind. Why should they? In fact often I talk about it to my mother, like any recurring dreams I've had. I even told her I was experimenting with a shared dreaming thing for fun and she didn't mind. 
> Why should anyone care?



This. You are sleeping for fuck sake ;/

----------


## pdiddles03

> Is that so? I didn't know that, I thought the literal definition was much darker.
> 
> Agreed!! So, this topic's title then support parents' understanding of LDing, but with darker connotations.



 
i believe in the bible God tells the jews he has not hidden anything from them.  he put everything out in the open. so if their christian their definition of "occult" could be correct.  but also they have to take into account the verse in the new testament that says "and your young men shall dream dreams"

----------


## Hidden

> i believe in the bible God tells the jews he has not hidden anything from them.  he put everything out in the open. so if their christian their definition of "occult" could be correct.  but also they have to take into account the verse in the new testament that says "and your young men shall dream dreams"



So...  God told Jews that they now know everything?  That seems like it would go against natural human curiosity.

----------


## changed

Getting off topic don't start getting off topic. ::shakehead::

----------


## Hidden

> Getting off topic don't start getting off topic.



We're on page 11.  Derailment is inevitable.

----------


## Loaf

I hope someone cleans these posts up, that was just silly.

----------


## Man of Shred

The literal meaning of Occult means "hidden". Lucid dreaming is not hidden. There's lots of info available on it. Tell your parents that.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

*Although this thread is on page 11 and is having a few off-topic chats, edible boogieing emotes are  not going to be spammed solely because things are cooling down. So I say...

Really? Just don't.*

----------


## Maria92

Thaaat's right! If you feel like spamming and carrying out random conversations, come on down to the world record thread! Meet our friendly and cheerful regulars, spam to your heart's content, use emotes you never thought had a place! The World Record thread is conveniently located in Senseless Banter. Just take a left at the Lounge. If you hit Extended Discussion, you've gone too far.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

> Thaaat's right! If you feel like spamming and carrying out random conversations, come on down to the world record thread! Meet our friendly and cheerful regulars, spam to your heart's content, use emotes you never thought had a place! The World Record thread is conveniently located in Senseless Banter. Just take a left at the Lounge. If you hit Extended Discussion, you've gone too far.



Y'know...I was half tempted to mention your thread Mario... ::chuckle::

----------


## snuzpilot

Not a problem for me. My father is the one that turned me on to LD.

----------


## changed

> Not a problem for me. My father is the one that turned me on to LD.



Thats intresting is your dad an experienced LDer?

----------


## Hidden

Boogeying emotes? -looks around-  I think I'm missing something...





> Not a problem for me. My father is the one that turned me on to LD.



That's pretty awesome.  I think it would be cool to teach my theoretical kids (a looong time from now) how to LD since they're little.  They'd probably get really good that way.

----------


## XeL

> I think it would be cool to teach my theoretical kids (a looong time from now)



You are a rapist for christ's sake >: |

My dad actully told me a few days ago that he has lucid dreams sometimes... It's usually him finding a big treasure chest filled with money and then realizing he is dreaming. It made me laugh pretty hard.

----------


## snuzpilot

> Thats intresting is your dad an experienced LDer?



my dad was into all things dreaming and psychic.He died 13 years ago. :tongue2:

----------


## snuzpilot

That's pretty awesome.  I think it would be cool to teach my theoretical kids (a looong time from now) how to LD since they're little.  They'd probably get really good that way.[/QUOTE]

 Yeah! kids are more perceptive, and pick up on things and get real good at it while young. They won't have to struggle with it later in life. LD's come easy for me, I think partly because my father showed me when I was young.

----------


## Dre4m3r

Why do you think half of us are at this forum? Not only to talk about lucid dreaming and understand how to lucid dream... but to have people that are the same. I can't really talk to any of my friends about this stuff because they will just think I'm insane... So I come and talk to everyone here

----------


## Loaf

> Why do you think half of us are at this forum? Not only to talk about lucid dreaming and understand how to lucid dream... but to have people that are the same. I can't really talk to any of my friends about this stuff because they will just think I'm insane... So I come and talk to everyone here



Not really true for me, I use this forum because its the only place I can go where I can blabber on about dreams and people will give me their attention. My family gets bored of me talking about my dreams and such.
You make it sound like the people here are seeking some sort of acceptance for enjoying dreams and pushing them to their full extent. Not everyone buys into the psychic aspect of dreams. For me, mostly, dreams are just a world in my head. If not, there are some really crappy parallel universes out there.

----------


## Dre4m3r

> Not really true for me, I use this forum because its the only place I can go where I can blabber on about dreams and people will give me their attention. My family gets bored of me talking about my dreams and such.
> You make it sound like the people here are seeking some sort of acceptance for enjoying dreams and pushing them to their full extent. Not everyone buys into the psychic aspect of dreams. For me, mostly, dreams are just a world in my head. If not, there are some really crappy parallel universes out there.



Didn't say that everyone was the same as me. I love hearing how people dream and learning how to control it. I also like how the whole community here will listen to my opinions about something people in my everyday life haven't really payed much attention to before.

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

When I first mentioned the whole concept I was asked if it was "a bit evil" or something.  ::shock:: 

But over time they came to understand it a little better.

----------


## Reverie Phantom

> Why do you think half of us are at this forum? Not only to talk about lucid dreaming and understand how to lucid dream... but to have people that are the same. I can't really talk to any of my friends about this stuff because they will just think I'm insane... So I come and talk to everyone here



Damn you hit on something there lol. Most of us aren't newbies to this and we don't (usually) need answers from other people, we can look them up ourselves, or figure it out. Ha

Everybody needs someone to relate to. Just the other day I found out my best friend was into lucid dreaming, and for years neither of us knew the other did it. I was really funny. I was all like "no shit man that's tight" and we talked about it forever and shared stories and shit WOO!

The forum is nice  :smiley:

----------


## Motumz

> Just the other day I found out my best friend was into lucid dreaming, and for years neither of us knew the other did it. I was really funny. I was all like "no shit man that's tight" and we talked about it forever and shared stories and shit WOO!



I'm so jealous!  :Sad:

----------


## Dre4m3r

As am I.... But oh well... I don't need to have my friends believe me... That is what everyone in this community is for

----------


## Loaf

I told my friend about it. She didn't mind at all (at least I don't think she does). And why should she?
She puts up with me sharing my dreams too.  :tongue2: 

If you have a group of friends that aren't douche bags, you should introduce them to it.

----------


## Motumz

> As am I.... But oh well... I don't need to have my friends believe me... That is what everyone in this community is for



Exactly.






> If you have a group of friends that aren't douche bags, you should introduce them to it.



Yea I've thought about that, but as soon as they start failing and can't get a lucid, they would prolly be like "Liar!" .. Hah..  ::?: 

And damn Loaf! I see your jet dreams have raised to a count of 5?  ::shock::

----------


## Loaf

Well, the last two weren't exactly crashing jets. 
One of the dreams was viewing the wrecked cabin of a plane in a warehouse, and another was trying to board a plane but a bomb went off.

----------


## Hidden

> You are a rapist for christ's sake >: |
> 
> My dad actully told me a few days ago that he has lucid dreams sometimes... It's usually him finding a big treasure chest filled with money and then realizing he is dreaming. It made me laugh pretty hard.



o.o  I was just thinking today about how I really want to play DDR...

Hahaha, that's great!

My mom (who has trouble sleeping) had a dream where she was getting a good night's sleep, and she became lucid.

----------


## yonjuushichi

Well, I didn't share any news with anyone. If I were to tell my parents that I LD, they would simply call me names and tell me that this is violating human nature and I will surely benefit nothing from it. My parents are old-fashioned, mother is a die-hard fan of Jesus and Church, father is a type of a person who doesn't believe in anything supernatural, cept Jesus of course. They have already been looking down on me, since I declared my rebel against church and stuff. Therefore, I think sooner or later they would call LDing as devil worship or something.
The only good thing is that I don't live with them.  :tongue2:  
God bless freedom haha

BTW. LDing is ultra cool  :tongue2:

----------


## KaylRyck

I don't blame parents for being concerned, or for pinning some of the LD results on the supernatural - especially the 'voices' occurrences. If they're stubborn about it, you can't freaking blame them, this is WIERD ASS stuff.

Your parents have their belief. 
Its their job to worry. 
Just don't bitch about it.

----------


## XeL

> this is WIERD ASS stuff.



I stopped reading there.

----------


## changed

> I stopped reading there.



He's kinda right.  I mean just think about for a second.

----------


## Aledrea

All of my friends that I've told think its totally cool, and one is even jealous  ::D:   I'm gonna try teaching one of my friends how to WILD  :smiley:   to them, I'm like the dream guru, but in reality I'm such a newbie,lol!

----------


## jarrhead

> All of my friends that I've told think its totally cool, and one is even jealous   I'm gonna try teaching one of my friends how to WILD   to them, I'm like the dream guru, but in reality I'm such a newbie,lol!



Same here, but now I got the jealous guy to have 3 LDs

----------


## Aledrea

Its fun talking about it, cuse they just stare at you wide-eyed thinking ur the best at it and everything, and it's fun to tell ur stories too  ::D:    that's the best part.

----------


## XeL

> He's kinda right.  I mean just think about for a second.



I did. It still feels entirely normal to me. 

I honestly can't understand what would be so weird about it. A higher state of consciousness = weird? 

Not in my book.

----------


## KaylRyck

XeL, it really doesn't matter what your thoughts on it are. Or anyone else's here. 

To the average person (i.e. your parents) who aren't aware of these abilities, it is considered out-of-the-ordinary, wierd, and perhaps even paranormal by some. 

I for one, do not blame them.

----------


## Loaf

Its not a question of blame. Its just that people shouldn't be so opposed to something they hardly know anything about. Making assumptions about lucid dreaming is not helpful, and parents have a tendency to think that whatever they say to a child (or teenager) is right, and they are wrong.

----------


## Hidden

> Its fun talking about it, cuse they just stare at you wide-eyed thinking ur the best at it and everything, and it's fun to tell ur stories too    that's the best part.



This makes me wish more of my friends were into LDing.

----------


## Falsename

I have the solution to everyone who's experienced these problems with family members.
All you need to do is to find/build a time machine, travel back to when you first made the mistake and stop yourselves from telling them.....simple enough? Shouldn't be too hard to keep the secret as it's something you mainly do while sleeping.
You're welcome  :smiley:

----------


## jarrhead

Those were some good lulz

----------


## Odd_Nonposter

How is the entire concept of dreaming not weird? 



[Alt-text: And the possibility of lucid dreaming just makes it that much more fascinating.]

----------


## Hidden

Haha, I love that comic. =)

----------


## jombo22

No offense, but a lot of your parents are really stupid.

----------


## Sesquipedalian

I love that comic. It makes you think about how so many terms for complex things are taken lightly, when they can sound so funny.

----------


## changed

> How is the entire concept of dreaming not weird? 
> 
> 
> 
> [Alt-text: And the possibility of lucid dreaming just makes it that much more fascinating.]



Don't do weed lucid dream.

----------


## changed

> My parents think that having Lucid Dreams is like witch craft, and evil shit, and I keep trying to tell them that all it is is realizing you're dreaming when you're dreaming, and none of that stuff is involved...
> 
> Do your guys' parents misinterpret this too? If so, how did you finally convince them this is totally normal, and not witch craft or any of that stuff? I even showed them the homepage where it says that many people ignorant of Lucid dreaming think it is an occult, and they still do not believe me...
> 
> Please help?



I just remembered something.  Tell your religous parents how much dreams are used in the bible.  God would use dreams to communicate with humans and show them visions of the future.  I believe god still does this so LDing is just a way to raise awareness in something that is very spiritual and not evil.  Perhaps this is why shared dreams may be possible?

----------


## jarrhead

> I just remembered something.  Tell your religous parents how much dreams are used in the bible.  God would use dreams to communicate with humans and show them visions of the future.  I believe god still does this so LDing is just a way to raise awareness in something that is very spiritual and not evil.  Perhaps this is why shared dreams may be possible?



Truly the best thing for religious nuts who think it's demonic.

----------


## J.D.

I was watching a video on some site last night which said that St. Jerome intentionally mistranslated the Bible to include dream studies in a list of bad stuff including necromancy.  I don't know if/when that was fixed.  I gather that had a significant influence on how Christianity viewed dreams for a long time.

I never liked Jerome since A-level English lit.  :Sad:  He had a scary dream about his own death and judgement, then took it upon himself to make sure dreams were actively discouraged by the most powerful religion in the world for the next few centuries.  He was also afraid of sex.

----------


## Hidden

> I was watching a video on some site last night which said that St. Jerome intentionally mistranslated the Bible to include dream studies in a list of bad stuff including necromancy.  I don't know if/when that was fixed.  I gather that had a significant influence on how Christianity viewed dreams for a long time.
> 
> I never liked Jerome since A-level English lit.  He had a scary dream about his own death and judgement, then took it upon himself to make sure dreams were actively discouraged by the most powerful religion in the world for the next few centuries.  He was also afraid of sex.



That's sad. =/

----------


## changed

> I was watching a video on some site last night which said that St. Jerome intentionally mistranslated the Bible to include dream studies in a list of bad stuff including necromancy.  I don't know if/when that was fixed.  I gather that had a significant influence on how Christianity viewed dreams for a long time.
> 
> I never liked Jerome since A-level English lit.  He had a scary dream about his own death and judgement, then took it upon himself to make sure dreams were actively discouraged by the most powerful religion in the world for the next few centuries.  He was also afraid of sex.



Pft... Loser

----------


## kingofhypocrites

I guess dreaming is evil then. Nothing special about lucidity other than awareness. So I guess seeing something odd in a dream and realizing it is a dream is also evil. People fear what they don't understand. Sleep paralysis is quite scientific and the process of entering sleep paralysis can be duplicated over and over. Controlling your dreams... people can argue about that, but I figure it GOD wants to send me a message he can be pick the other 99% of the time when I'm not lucid... or even if I am... even better.. I'll probably remember the dream more clearly that way.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> I was watching a video on some site last night which said that St. Jerome intentionally mistranslated the Bible to include dream studies in a list of bad stuff including necromancy.  I don't know if/when that was fixed.  I gather that had a significant influence on how Christianity viewed dreams for a long time.
> 
> I never liked Jerome since A-level English lit.  He had a scary dream about his own death and judgement, then took it upon himself to make sure dreams were actively discouraged by the most powerful religion in the world for the next few centuries.  He was also afraid of sex.



A perfect example of condemning that which one doesn't understand. Since he feared it, he didn't want to go through it again, but instead of utilizing intelligence that we now obviously possess and are aware of, and study dreaming to learn about why he would dream about such a thing, he just used his fear to turn dreams into propaganda for himself to push dreams out of his life. However, that's caused so much confusion and misunderstanding for so many people like us, many years later.

How selfish!

----------


## James2302

i wrote this in another thread, but i would love input from people in this thread also!




> on another note, there is a thread in DV, about how some peoples parents think that Lucid Dreaming is demonic and whatnot, found here. so in response to that, i created a simple power point presentation on what lucid dreaming is, how it is not dangerous, and how it is not demonic and is scientifically proven. i wanted your input and opinions on it. i would love any revisions, comments, suggestions, improvements, and additions any of you think are necessary. thanks!



here is the link http://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B448...N2I5NDFi&hl=en i think the format is power point 2007.

----------


## infestor1

Well, I know my mom does it even though she doesn't know what it's called.

My parents don't even know I have dreams for goodness sakes. I never talk about dreams irl, I just go to forums like these.  ::D:

----------


## insight

> I've talked to my parents about it and they still ask me:  "Are you still interested in dream interpretation??
> 
> See if you can find a copy of Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming for them to read.  Maybe if they see there has been scientific investigation done on the subject they will understand better.







> Yeah, just present them with the scientific studies done on it. If they're too blind to look at facts and the studies then just leave them be. I know how you feel, I have a step-father that believes anything but hard manual labor and chores is lazy, evil, or unconstitutional. I hate parents like that.



The only problem with convincing religious parents with scientific material is that - religion doesn't appreciate science too much  ::D: ... No, actually real religion in my opinion supports, but just doesn't get stuck with it. Real witchcraft is the thing when you don't even question why you are here and why do you do those things you do (like the religious acts you do).

----------


## CourtingTheUnknown

In all honesty, there is enough literature out there to back it up.  If you simply tell your parents, without going into huge amounts of detail to the point they think your brain is cloudy, (easy enough to assume that if you're listening to someone that LD's regularly and it's the first time you really heard it before), that dreaming is a scientific phenominon, and at the very least it lets you explore the spiritual side of things that much more, lending you knowledge. 

If they are that seriously doubtful, try and give them some links to stuff on the net that isn't overly saturated with opinion, and more backed up as something that as a whole, humanity is finally kind of pawing at it like an old forgotten toy, (yet one we know so well, but the minut details about the toy only come back after spending some time with it again etc).  

It's hard for me to relate, I've never been told not to explore something I'm curious about unless it might be very harmful to me later.  

I haven't read every response in this thread, (I will eventually I'm sure), but just from the OP's topic, you're basically facing people that don't, and won't believe the truth that is out there because it might be a little too big for them.  Some of us, (including myself) get used to things being just - so, and alot of people don't want to acknowledge true change and what it might mean, because the basis of that change might challenge everything they've ever believed in, and coincidently, start pulling it apart by the seams.

----------


## yuriythebest

> ic, you're basically facing people that don't, and won't believe the truth that is out there because it might be a little too big for them. s.



I don't think that's how they view it. I think most of the worry comes from the fact that people say that their brain does things that theirs doesn't, so they presume it to be a deviation from the norm and this bad/harmful/unnatural/etc

honestly ppl,  if you are having this much trouble refer em to the wikipedia page on lucid dreaming- even a religious/superstitious person won't argue with wikipedia.

----------


## Loaf

Erhem. Everyone knows religion is blind. At least to science, as someone was saying above. The way I see it, if your parents are going to ignore the facts, their opinion is worthless.

----------


## CourtingTheUnknown

> I don't think that's how they view it. I think most of the worry comes from the fact that people say that their brain does things that theirs doesn't, so they presume it to be a deviation from the norm and this bad/harmful/unnatural/etc
> 
> honestly ppl,  if you are having this much trouble refer em to the wikipedia page on lucid dreaming- even a religious/superstitious person won't argue with wikipedia.



I completely agree, and I'll clarify by adding that when facing a fear, especially based on the unknown or something not familiar, that the more you know about it the less you'll fear, especially if there is nothing to fear in the first place.

Hehe, I've had skeptics tell me Wikipedia is just a red herring lol... Which in some cases it might be, but it's a great window into more research.  

Maybe you can tell your parents you just can't help the way your dreams are, and that it would help if you all sat down and looked into it together.  At the very least they'll come to the realization that you're not a fluke and there are (many) others out there experiencing the same thing and taking advantage of it.

----------


## gizmo92

My mother: "Shouldn't you do some homework instead?..."
My step-father, pointing at me: "Get a job..."

----------


## XeL

> My mother: "Shouldn't you do some homework instead?..."
> My step-father, pointing at me: "Get a job..."



What?

----------


## Motumz

> My mother: "Shouldn't you do some homework instead?..."
> My step-father, pointing at me: "Get a job..."



Haha sleep  :Oh noes:

----------


## changed

I had the most vivid LD this morning.  It was fun because I got sick of trying to fly through the roof and jumped out the window.  But the window shattered  :Oh noes:

----------


## Hidden

> I had the most vivid LD this morning.  It was fun because I got sick of trying to fly through the roof and jumped out the window.  But the window shattered



What is this smiley?  Hidden disapproves. =/

I approve of this, though.  :Shades wink: 

@XeL: I think gizmo meant that that was how his parents reacted when he said he was learning to LD.  At least that's what I'm guessing.

----------


## XeL

So they want him to work instead of sleep then?

----------


## Hidden

Haha, who knows?  I'm just the translator.

----------


## sora12

> My mother: "Shouldn't you do some homework instead?..."
> My step-father, pointing at me: "Get a job..."



Your parents said that when you explained what an LD was? Did they know you were talking about dreams? :Uhm:

----------


## Onforty

My parents are not ahteists, but my moms thinks im stressing my brain by writing DJ's..

----------


## Clyde Machine

I disagree that you'd be stressing your brain: it doesn't take much mental effort to remember a few more things than you usually remember, they just happen to be things that most people forget very often.

----------


## James2302

lol yea, if i can take three honor science classes at the same time AND wake up at 3 in the morning, then so can you!  ::D:

----------


## Sesquipedalian

AP european history. Honors physics. Honors algebra. Latin 2. Senior patrol leader. I am sane. (I think)

There is really no way that dreaming can strain the mind, because all that dreaming is doing is providing stimulus for a brain that has none from reality. There aren't any senses active during REM, and so the mind, craving those signals, makes its own.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Indeed; learned last week in psychology that the pons of the brain sends signals to the frontal, temporal, and occipital lobes, as well as the primary motor cortex, which each of those sections of the brain interprets as a sense that you're experiencing, and tries its best to interpret the signals - since you're asleep, it doesn't quite interpret them as well as if you were awake, getting such odd dreams as many people have said to have dreamt. (Also to be noted, sleep paralysis is the reason the signals interpreted in your primary motor cortex aren't translated into bodily motions during your dreams.  ::D:  )

This information came from my "Discovering Psychology" textbook by Hockenbury and Hockenbury - in case anyone was questioning the credibility.  :smiley:

----------


## Maria92

> Erhem. Everyone knows religion is blind. At least to science, as someone was saying above. The way I see it, if your parents are going to ignore the facts, their opinion is worthless.



This. 





> My mother: "Shouldn't you do some homework instead?..."
> My step-father, pointing at me: "Get a job..."







> My parents are not ahteists, but my moms thinks im stressing my brain by writing DJ's..



Ah, clueless parents...ain't they great?  :tongue2:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

I've seen this thread before...but haven't posted in it.

But, I now have a little story to share involving how my mom thinks LDing is so weird  :tongue2: .

Last night I was just laying in bed, trying to get to sleep.  I hear this creepy middle aged lady voice...I then could hear what she was saying.  "you are NOT dreaming" in a VERY creepy way.  I cover my ears, she FINALLY goes away.  I KNEW this wasn't a dream.  It had the real life feeling....and, I'm a LDer, I know what I'm talkin about!  I told my MOTHER this this morning, and she thought that it was "just a dream".  I tell her it wasn't, I am a LDer, I know what I'm talking about.  I then HAVE to tell her about HI.  She says something around the lines of "high", like on drugs, but I tell her that it stands for hypnosis imagery, and that people sometimes hear voices (am I correct?).  She called me WEIRD in her "you so are" voice.  No one REALLY knows that.... "You know, not everything you read on the internet is true"  ::roll:: .  But, there is info on the internet about it...not just ONE source, and it's happened to me before (only the imagery part though...), so it IS so.

----------


## Hidden

Rule of thumb: Don't tell skeptical parents that one of the methods for inducing lucid dreams often makes people hear voices.

----------


## Darkmatters

> I've seen this thread before...but haven't posted in it.
> 
> But, I now have a little story to share involving how my mom thinks LDing is so weird .
> 
> Last night I was just laying in bed, trying to get to sleep.  I hear this creepy middle aged lady voice...I then could hear what she was saying.  "you are NOT dreaming" in a VERY creepy way.  I cover my ears, she FINALLY goes away.  I KNEW this wasn't a dream.  It had the real life feeling....and, I'm a LDer, I know what I'm talkin about!  I told my MOTHER this this morning, and she thought that it was "just a dream".  I tell her it wasn't, I am a LDer, I know what I'm talking about.  I then HAVE to tell her about HI.  She says something around the lines of "high", like on drugs, but I tell her that it stands for hypnosis imagery, and that people sometimes hear voices (am I correct?).  She called me WEIRD in her "you so are" voice.  No one REALLY knows that.... "You know, not everything you read on the internet is true" .  But, there is info on the internet about it...not just ONE source, and it's happened to me before (only the imagery part though...), so it IS so.



LOL well it's obvious what happened here... your mom is actually totally aware of lucid dreaming and things like HI and HS, so she stood outside your room and said that in a creepy voice just to mess with you, then pretended not to even believe in any of it!   ::evil::

----------


## jarrhead

> Rule of thumb: Don't tell skeptical parents that one of the methods for inducing lucid dreams often makes people hear voices.



The golden rule.

----------


## Hidden

> LOL well it's obvious what happened here... your mom is actually totally aware of lucid dreaming and things like HI and HS, so she stood outside your room and said that in a creepy voice just to mess with you, then pretended not to even believe in any of it!



That crossed my mind too...

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> Rule of thumb: Don't tell skeptical parents that one of the methods for inducing lucid dreams often makes people hear voices.



I wouldn't...but, she was asking for it.  I KNEW that I wasn't dreaming.  It was reality.  I want her to know I was right, even though I knew she'd think it was weird  :tongue2: .  She already thinks it's weird- so what if she just flat out tells me so.





> LOL well it's obvious what happened here... your mom is actually totally aware of lucid dreaming and things like HI and HS, so she stood outside your room and said that in a creepy voice just to mess with you, then pretended not to even believe in any of it!



Yeah....Right....

----------


## yankeesfan28

My mom saw me on these forums, she really didn't believe it was evil, she just really didn't want me to get obsessed with my dreams. But I think she is starting to think I'm crazy.  :tongue2:

----------


## Urban Ninja

My dad thought it sounded kinda cool... My mom didn't really give a shit. I'm not surprised that some parents out there think it's "evil" or "demonic".... LOL They'd prolly say the same shit about mushrooms or LSD.

----------


## Supernova

My dad never seemed too enthusiastic about the idea, but I kinda stopped talking about it and he more or less stopped caring.

----------


## Reverie Phantom

> My dad thought it sounded kinda cool... My mom didn't really give a shit. I'm not surprised that some parents out there think it's "evil" or "demonic".... LOL They'd prolly say the same shit about mushrooms or LSD.



To parents it's all the same  :tongue2:

----------


## VickyClark

I dont live with my parents but I visit them a lot and I have told them about my sleep paralysis.  My step dad has the same thing but he is very religious so he thinks the devil is coming to get him.  He has dreams of being engulfed in flames on his bed and he cant move or do anything about it.  He swears that he saw lucifer and he has done everything from holy water to roseries to you name it.  When I was a junior in high school which is eleven years ago I was into the pagen religion more so for research then anything.  So now it doesnt help my arguement much that it isnt related to wiccan magic.

If I were you I would just not talk about it.  There is a scientific explanation to all this that envolves the chemicals in our brain.  It also happens to one in five people so no it isnt to do with anything about religion.

If you want youtube sleep paralysis and there are TONS of videos on it that talk about why people have it.  Stir clear of the demonic ones and show your parents.  It talks about the chemicals in our brain and why it happens.

If that doesnt work then tell them they stopped and just go on with your life.  I think its an amazing thing when you go into lucid dreaming.  Embrace it and vent about it on here.

Good luck!

----------


## Automaton

I wouldn't worry about it too much. After all, what can they do to stop you? Their minds are obviously made up already, just keep LDing to yourself.

----------


## ElsiaStar

I have never discussed it with my parents. They are religious, but I don't think they would think lucid dreaming is demonic or whatever. They would just probably tell me that its crazy talk haha. The only person I've really talked about it with is my sister, who was the one who actually told me about lucid dreaming in the first place. One in awhile I'd ask her for advice because she use to LD every night.. but now I can't really talk to her about it anymore because she never practices it anymore. Sometimes I try to tell my friends about it and they think its just crazy.. I also hide my dream journal from everyone, I don't know why, I guess I just don't want them to think I'm weird or get the wrong idea or something.

----------


## Mike02

Ahh, religion you know how it goes

----------


## NathanielZhu

> My parents think that having Lucid Dreams is like witch craft, and evil shit, and I keep trying to tell them that all it is is realizing you're dreaming when you're dreaming, and none of that stuff is involved...
> 
> Do your guys' parents misinterpret this too? If so, how did you finally convince them this is totally normal, and not witch craft or any of that stuff? I even showed them the homepage where it says that many people ignorant of Lucid dreaming think it is an occult, and they still do not believe me...
> 
> Please help?



"You can't reason with the stupid." 

If they do not base their beliefs on logic, there is no way you can convince them because they believe only to believe without asking themselves why they believe.

They're probablly one of those dillusional christians...
I'm not saying "God" doesn't exist, but they have no true foundation for their beliefs. A "True" belief based on a flawed belief is a flawed belief.
How do they know the bible is true? When you ask any christian that, they change the susbject because to answer that would be to doubt their relgion because they know that the bible is most likely not true.

They have been conditioned with fear pf hell, never to dount their god, thus, is never able to escape its methodical grasp.





> Ahh, religion you know how it goes



Exactly.

----------


## Paraknight

My parents think I'm crazy anyway so they don't hold too much of anything I do. Maybe I am actually. They think anything I say is another one of my fantasies so they just leave me be. I gave up try to explain anything I think of or do to them (including LDing) because I know they'd never see it the way I do anyway. So whatever.  ::silly::

----------


## floatingjack

first of all witch-craft or a more correct therm shamanism is by no means evil,witches(the old real ones,that are in the past) and shamans are/were often very peaceful people that healed their tribe-members and tried to communicate with spirits for the better of the tribe,they often gave the tribe a sense of unity as a tribe and in touch with nature and of course spirituality
your parents are judeo-christian i thrust
lucid dreaming is in no way an occult and certainly not evil,anybody can learn how to lucid dream,and many people had at least one in their life
lucid dreaming is a part of dreaming and a natural part of the human experience,and therefore a part of nature
nothing natural can be evil. i'm not sure if absolute evil even exists,nothing is black and white,everything is a shade of gray

but christians are very hard to convince of a different way to view something of which they have strong-helled believes,especially if they think it's evil

----------


## YYNYM

> After being into parkour for so long, this sounds just like what I'd hear my friends say, except Stephen LaBerge would be David Belle. XD
> 
> So, I'm going to be sleeping over at a friend's house in a week I think, and may just give him a first-hand look at how LDing is done: dream journal next to my head, drinking lots of water before sleeping, and when I lay down I get very relaxed very quickly. And when I wake, the first thing I do - before checking my phone, before getting out of bed - I started frantically scribbling in my notebook. XD
> 
> Has anyone else taken their lucid dreaming practices over to a friend's house? Did they treat you any differently, like the parents of the OP of this thread had treated them like it was a cult?



At my own house, yes. He noticed I was on DV, I explained lucid dreams to him, and he said that it was stupid.
30 minutes later, he asked if he could use my computer to find out how to lucid dream.

----------


## Daydreamer14

> I explained lucid dreams to him, and he said that it was stupid.
> 30 minutes later, he asked if he could use my computer to find out how to lucid dream.



Hahahahahaha...
My mother went from thinking it was nonsense to liking the idea of it over a period of weeks, but 30 minutes.!? xD

----------


## jarrhead

Luckily most of my friends have no religious affiliation.  My christian friends do not believe dreams are signals and I have mastered the approach, so nobody thinks im a nutjob.  :smiley:

----------


## JackALope2323

Parents also think that playing Dungeons and Dragons is evil, that Harry Potter is filled with secrets on how to contact the devil, and that smoking marijuana will cause you to become violently enraged and murder all of your loved ones.

Lots of people believe lots of stupid things, for lots of stupid reasons. Unfortunately.

----------


## Xegar

I haven't said anything to my parents about LDing and i don't want to.
In my opinion, most people think that talking about your dreams in itself is stupid..
I have friends who i tried to talk to about Lucid Dreams and they're so ignorant about the whole topic (saying they don't care about dreams and that they are pointless) that i've decided to only talk about it to my next girlfriend.

----------


## LucidDragon

> but it is a cult... And i am the cults prophet! ALL SHALL BOW BEFORE ME MUAHAHAHAHAHA



WTF? It's not a cult. Speaking of cults, did you know that the prime targets of cults are educated people?

----------


## Spectrum

They're all nuts.  Nothing occult about lucid dreaming at all.

besides, learning about the occult can be fascinating.

----------


## Orior

It's so enjoyable to read about parents worrying that you'll be possesed, or come in contact with the devil. Dreams are after all only made up by our own sub-consciousness, so who could you be possesed by? Yourself?

I haven't talked to my parents about this. I don't even live with them anylonger  ::D: 
Luckily my folks are reasonable ^^

----------


## Connor23

im 14 and i was always the "different" one of the family from doing the strange things like yoyoing, speed cubing, and LDing to name a few. i never talk about lucid dreaming to my family, i briefly told my sister, she thought it was BS. my parents arent religious but i dont think they would care, one of my best friends is really smart and opened minded so i talk to him about dreams and my lucid attempts and after i told him he thought it was cool. after that i promised him, that the first chance i get, im going to have a HUGE fight with him in my lucid dream then tell him about it. its one of my goals and at the top of my list

----------


## agent509

I don't bother telling my parents, but they'd probably just think it's weird. My whole family is deeply religious (including me) but my mom is a doctor and my dad a cop, and we all know the difference between science and religion.

Although we do have some people (quite a few actually) who would think it's demonic. Someone from my church told me that one of her friends has severe epilepsy, and it causes them to have extremely long seizures where they wander mindlessly and repeat things, and they have no idea what's going on around them, and someone else she knows thinks that he is possessed with a demon and has tried to expel the demon on several occasions.

----------


## Elladora

My parents don't really care much about it, I toldthem about it once or twice. My dad was genuinly interested in it and my mom is just sorta "ah that's nice..." lol
 I also told two of my best friends and they thought it was the coolest thing in the world. I dont see how anyone would think it demonic o.O

----------


## bored2tears

It is occult! 

"<slash112> percy, tell them that a lucid dream is really just a dream where ghosts invade your dreams and kill you in your sleep and then you wake up sweating them you wake up again really cold then you wake up happy"

----------


## ShadowHunter

yeah. i love to read fantasy and draw and stuff like that, and my grams and aunt think im' trying to escape ' so if i told my aunt, she'd roll her eyes at me and say 'thats stupid why would you do that?' or ' its not possiblle it s a load of bull' but what can you do right? You cant stop me or any of us. But she would tell my grams and dad and im afraid they'll judge me. Im only really close to my brother, who is intrested in the subject.(but i havent told him ive joined this site or anything.)

----------


## Marlowe

My parents are fascinated by the idea - and we are Christians.
In fact, every morning when I wake up, my parents ask if I had any lucid dreams last night. If I have any, I'll describe it to them  ::D: 

Too bad my mom is terrified of SP lol

----------


## Puffin

> My parents are fascinated by the idea - and we are Christians.
> In fact, every morning when I wake up, my parents ask if I had any lucid dreams last night. If I have any, I'll describe it to them 
> 
> Too bad my mom is terrified of SP lol



Lucky, my parents show little to no fascination.  :tongue2:

----------


## ShadowHunter

i wish parents would be openminded and listen- they don't really give you a chance sometimes. they can be so biased.

----------


## Puffin

> i wish parents would be openminded and listen- they don't really give you a chance sometimes. they can be so biased.



I know.  :Bang head:

----------


## ultimatedood

My mom was like, "huh, cool."

My dad was like, "what. ok."

----------


## changed

I would tell my parents to F*** off! :mwahaha:  ::evil::

----------


## coolking95

no offence but ur parents seem like wackos or sumthing. anyway, why tell them in the first place??

----------


## Desertfox92

*Ask them to proof it that it's bad for you....they can't...*

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

> Parents think LDing is an occult...



It IS occult!!!  But it ain't evil or bad for you. It is just occult because most people don't understand it and aren't interested in it and so it remains a "fringe" practice that is "occult" (hidden), meaning secret. It is an open secret however. Nobody is trying to keep it a secret, it is just most people remain willfully ignorant of it. 
It is occult because it is the last frontier that anyone can explore. ANd it is limitless. It is a method for exploring consciousness, and it is a subjective treasure chest of revelations and insights into our own nature and identity as conscious beings who dream. It is a vast uncharted wilderness without boundaries.
Ignorant people fear self-knowledge, attributing it to the Devil. The Devil is fictitious manifestation of our own shadow. He is a manifestation of our own lack of self awareness. Many people are afraid to face the abyss within themselves because they expect to find all kinds of bogey-men there. So they stay away, clinging to the comfortable limited ego-based reality that they are familiar with, consoling themselves with stories of Heavenly saviour supermen and a loving God while they remain willfully ignorant of their own consciousness like cockroaches running across the kitchen floor when you turn the light on.
This gives rise to archetypal stories of people with self-knowledge and power, who inevitably are evil. These stories of evil people are both attractive and scary. Examples are stories of vampires, namely Dracula, Interview with a vampire, etc. Many movies reveal our fascination and fear with self-knowledge, showing cults as powerful and evil. Look at the movie Conan the Barbarian where there is a snake cult that is evil. 
The snake represents self-knowledge. In the story of the Garden of Eden the serpent is evil, and self-knowledge is forbidden. Rather the demiurge JHVH would rather us be obedient animals ignorant of our own consciousness. 
Exploring our consciousness has always been forbidden and feared by the Status Quo, and hence has always been occult. That is why psychedelic drugs have always been illegal, and shamans and witches burned at the stake. 
It is very ironic that the one thing that makes humans so unique among animals is feared as much as our own animal nature. We fear our animal nature and we fear our consciousness! Hence the anguish of man! Satan's form is ripped off from the great God Pan (Pan means "All") who is half animal and half man. Pan has his feet in the animal realm, with the torso of a human, and the horns coming from his crown, like a halo, of awakened lucid consciousness. In the Bible many prophets were portrayed with horns, including Moses and Enoch. The horns are like rays of light.
There are many stories also that represent the fear of our animal nature: ie. werewolves. Is it a stretch to interpret the story of Little Red Riding Hood attributing the big bad wolf to lust?
As long as we remain ignorant and fearful of the full spectrum of our consciousness, from animal to exalted consciousness, it will take form as the shadow that we project all of our cultural fears onto. And people like us who practice lucid dreaming will either be dismissed as escapists who live in fantasy worlds or demonized as unwitting Satanists. Either way, we will always be misunderstood.

----------


## WarBenifit156

I don't really mention it to my parents. Sure to my best friend, but my parent's wouldn't care. I just like to keep it personal. My dad might know what it is, once we were in a Micdonalds and I asked my dad "have you ever had a dream where you could move around freely in, ya know like where your aware that your dreaming?" he said "take some vitamin B's, that'll work." And he didn't really talk much about it.

----------


## WarBenifit156

> I would tell my parents to F*** off!



Lol

----------


## Chrisjon

Quite pathetic that parents would immediately reject something that they no nothing about. My parents don't know about my lucid dreaming abilities. Should they really even care anyways? It is none of their business.

----------


## LuceYourself

my parents are pretty cool with it.. they even help me prepare (cooking the right foods, drawing up a nice relaxing bath)

my dads quite dismissive and just laughs really (don't mind him being ignorant as long as he doesn't have a problem with the whole thing) while my mum is intrigued by my new hobby, but says she's too scared to try it herself

sorry if I'm rubbing it in! just try to explain to them that it's harmless and you're just taking advantage of a phenomenon that naturally occurs in lots of people without an active interest

----------


## Clyde Machine

> my parents are pretty cool with it.. they even help me prepare (cooking the right foods, drawing up a nice relaxing bath)
> 
> my dads quite dismissive and just laughs really (don't mind him being ignorant as long as he doesn't have a problem with the whole thing) while my mum is intrigued by my new hobby, but says she's too scared to try it herself
> 
> sorry if I'm rubbing it in! just try to explain to them that it's harmless and you're just taking advantage of a phenomenon that naturally occurs in lots of people without an active interest



Lol, now that's the way to do it. My folks like talking about it, but it's just an in-passing.

It probably helps a lot that I'm almost 20 years old, but all the same, if presented correctly no one should have a problem with it.

BTW This topic makes me lol.

----------


## Kikina07

My mom thinks I'm going mad because of writing down all my dreams and pinching my nose all the time.

----------


## Mindraker

_About the closest I've gotten with my parents is just talking about dreams in general terms.  Like "I had a strange dream last night..."  And that gives everyone a LOT of room to decide how much they want to share with each other without feeling uncomfortable.

I don't breach the issue of "lucid dreaming"._

----------


## NonyaBiznus

I come from a devout Christian family, and no one I have told has any problem with it. At one point my mom stayed awake all night wondering if lucid dreaming was dangerous, and instantly started looking into lucid dreaming to see if it could be harmful in any way (this was just her protective nature taking over) She actually found this site and some posts from my account, which she recognized because my username was an old family joke. 
(CaptainCrutch was my nickname when I broke my ankle and had to use crutches) The only thing she had a problem with was the "dream herbs" and substances that could be taken to enhance dreams. She said as long as I don't use any of those, she's fine with lucid dreaming.

----------


## DarkParadise

When I told my mother, she just asked some things about it and she said that she was okay with me practising and learning about it as long as there are no dangers involved. She also gave me good advice(she is a nurse, has finished medical college or something) about things like Sleep Paralysis and give me an opinion from medical point.
My father has no problem with it, but tells me not to practise it too often so I don't have trouble sleeping.
My grandmother(today I talked to her on this subject), she is very religious but she said that she was okay with it when I read to her something about Lucid Dreaming.
My brother thinks I am crazy for trying this, but it's okay, since he considers me a lunatic in general. ::roll::

----------


## Rothgar

As a strong believer in Jesus, Sunday school teacher, and grandparent, I sympathize with you and your parents. I decided to investigate lucid dreaming, with some reservations, about a year ago. I must say, what I have found is they are one of the most amazing experiences of life. Even many non lucid dreams seem real now. You can experience another world...an alternate reality as if real, but without consequences, or at least minimized consequences, and safe. I have been proud of my behaviour at times, and amazed also at how poorly I can also behave. But it ultimately is me dreaming and reflects who I truly am inside with the masks off. It is natural, and normal I think....something adults have suppressed in them. It is dreams so vivid you truly experience them, but still dreams. Some will not like what they find...joy, amazment, but also great fear and dispair....but even then relief and joy when awakening. I  found in it amazing self-discovery and am a better person for it...more real and honest about who I am. I am in it for the rest of my life.

----------

